# AEW tv live event ticket tracking thread



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

So the tickets for the DC show go on sale at noon US time today. It's 4pm now in the UK so with the time difference the tickets will go on sale in the next hour or so. Let's have some fun tracking the level of interest in the tickets in real time. Are we expecting a quick sellout? Are you planning on purchasing a ticket? Please share your experiences of queuing for tickets. Let's discuss!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good luck to the folk trying to go, them tickets are going to fly off the shelves


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Here's my prediction and it will not be popular and that is they will not sell out at all today and I think they will have even plenty of tickets going into the first day of the show with that said I can go sell good amount of tickets so probably at least 8000


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

My prediction is that it'll sell out in less than 2 hours.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Almost time :lenny


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

I think they will do really well in sales but won't sell out today. That said, im hoping they do

When are they announcing 2nd weeks location etc? Heres hoping to a UK show soon


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Surprised folk don't think they first TV taping won't sell out today. I do get its midweek, but it seems like something would flock to just to be a part of history.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Surprised folk don't think they first TV taping won't sell out today. I do get its midweek, but it seems like something would flock to just to be a part of history.


I agree but I think maybe if they had 1-2 more mainstream headliners they'd have an easier time selling out. Let's hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Here we go!


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

My prediction is they sell out today within 3 hours


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Looks like I’ll being paying a fucking scalper again. Wasn’t even worth trying.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Looks like I’ll being paying a fucking scalper again. Wasn’t even worth trying.


That sucks, but good for them keeping the buzz alive. Hopefully nthe scalpers aren't scalping too hard.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> I agree but I think maybe if they had 1-2 more mainstream headliners they'd have an easier time selling out. Let's hope I'm wrong though.


Jericho is probably the biggest active name in the business and MOX has been red hot since leaving WWE..

They are not going to sell out NBA areas every week but for their first show on TNT I'm pretty confident they can sell the place out within hours


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Blimey, I've never been so happy to be wrong. This is selling out easy


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Wow, I’m really surprised they sold out that quick.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I can't believe it is it me or is this show practically sold out already according to what I see on Ticketmaster there's hardly any tickets. I mean you're talking about a show with hardly any matches that have been announced and in a freakin I don't know how many seats this building holds I can't believe this


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Scalpers or not if you're telling me they just sold 18k seats in less than 10 minutes I am absolutely floored.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> I can't believe it is it me or is this show practically sold out already according to what I see on Ticketmaster there's hardly any tickets. I mean you're talking about a show with hardly any matches that have been announced and in a freakin I don't know how many seats this building holds I can't believe this


It makes sense,the shows have delivered. It's still the honeymoon phase. It's the first TV event.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Taroostyles said:


> Scalpers or not if you're telling me they just sold 18k seats in less than 10 minutes I am absolutely floored.


Yeah this is epic. Holy shit.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Taroostyles said:


> Scalpers or not if you're telling me they just sold 18k seats in less than 10 minutes I am absolutely floored.


Probably closer to 14k for wrestling but still amazing.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe it is it me or is this show practically sold out already according to what I see on Ticketmaster there's hardly any tickets. I mean you're talking about a show with hardly any matches that have been announced and in a freakin I don't know how many seats this building holds I can't believe this
> ...


This is true I hope that they go to a smaller venue next after this but they have to keep the momentum going


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> I can't believe it is it me or is this show practically sold out already according to what I see on Ticketmaster there's hardly any tickets. I mean you're talking about a show with hardly any matches that have been announced and in a freakin I don't know how many seats this building holds I can't believe this


I can’t really tell what is going on. It had floor tickets available about 2 minutes ago and then it said someone beat me to them. I absolutely hate Ticketmaster.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

just checked 3 min ago

Could only get single seats in 50 bucks section

......

Maybe it is time to admit 

A. These fuckers know what they’re doing
B. These fuckers know what draws
C. This is bigger than what we think


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Bosnian21 said:


> Probably closer to 14k for wrestling but still amazing.


It's about 18K for wrestling events.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

I mean how many Raws do this kind of ticket sales this fast? Maybe the one after Mania but that's it.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Ticketmaster says it’s sold out.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> just checked 3 min ago
> 
> Could only get single seats in 50 bucks section
> 
> ...


I honestly didn't expect this and to be quite Frank I thought since they had hardly any matches announced they would have a hard time selling this plus it was a good while away but as some of you here mentioned I stand corrected they are living up to the hype


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Each and every one of their talents are pushing the tickets

great to see the wrestlers believing in their own product to this extent


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tupacmahon. wishes could bottle this hype. He's forgotten what it looks like.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Taroostyles said:


> I mean how many Raws do this kind of ticket sales this fast? Maybe the one after Mania but that's it.


 hardly any Raws are doing well nowadays, .. the shows are struggling...Well, I can say this, October 2nd I affirm we expect the WWE to try to pull some kind of show to counter this...But it wont do well


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Where’s that fookin’ mong bean with the small promotion who has been in the rasslin’ business longer than the elite boys?

Tell me again how serving your HARDCORE base over casual fans is a mistake

Say some shit about Sean Spears

I BEG YOU

Whahahahahahahahahaaaaaaa!

(sorry lads, got carried away for a bit there)

Blood and guts baybeeeeeee


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Each and every one of their talents are pushing the tickets
> 
> great to see the wrestlers believing in their own product to this extent


If I am the mcmahons what I would do this week is tell all my talent to not mention this company's name online or on the air and don't give them any publicity LOL because it's surely going to be welcomed by all elite wrestling


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

If they have sold out or are close to it then I say 2 things.

#1: Congrats.
#2: I'm not surprised.

I mean c'mon, they've done this like 3 times before with All In, DON, and All Out with instant sellouts. Their brand has that much earned good will with people that I never thought this should wouldn't sell out.

I'll say it again, the only time I'm going to judge them business wise is when they're on TV every week in a different city. They've already climbed one mountain and did the impossible. Now it's time to climb the next one.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

We did it :troll







just kidding. just a joke there. :booklel Still nice to see though.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> hardly any Raws are doing well nowadays, .. the shows are struggling...Well, I can say this, October 2nd I affirm we expect the WWE to try to pull some kind of show to counter this...But it wont do well


I think at least the first month they should roll with similar sized buildings to see what their peak is. Only go down when fan demand goes down. In a wrestling world where WWE can't sell out a TV or PPV there's no shame in not selling out a show. Especially given they're brand new. You don't want run into a situation where you drastically cut down seats available only to discover folk are still willing to come see you.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Wow sold out already. This is amazing.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Not surprising, it's going to be a show that any wrestling fan wants to say they were there for. It's going to be a major part of wrestling history. So I'm happy the sold it out.

I think it's the shows after is where we will see where AEW stands. If it's builds up a must see TV show (sure not every weekly show is going to be 10/10 show but if they keep it at least watchable then that should be able to bring in good crowds) and give the audience must see feuds then I'm sure the show will sell out most weeks.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Guess they don't need punk after all LMAO


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

It's not sold out yet, Ticketmaster is just in PLS but tickets are available.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> It's not sold out yet, Ticketmaster is just in PLS but tickets are available.


What's PLS?


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Blood and guts baby.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> What's PLS?


.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> What's PLS?


In France it's an expression we use when something/someone is in a bad situation/shape etc.….

In this case, Ticketmaster doesn't work properly = the site is in PLS.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> In France it's an expression we use when something/someone is in a bad situation/shape etc.….
> 
> 
> 
> In this case, Ticketmaster doesn't work properly = the site is in PLS.


Ah so shitty servers on Ticketmaster part


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Ticketmaster is a piece of shit site. They probably sold out the show but can't tell because the site crashed.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ticketmaster is weird it shows that tickets are available and then when you click next it says sorry another fan beat you to these tickets so they're no longer available


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

seems like the sites can’t handle the traffic

Elite are saying tix still available

Fans are saying they cannot get any - or as soon as you click, it has been taken

They’re going to have to start some sort of a pre-sale club with verified people at the end of it - for real hardcore fans

Have money / will travel - type of fans


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> seems like the sites can’t handle the traffic
> 
> Elite are saying tix still available
> 
> ...


Hell yeah give them front row seats and sort of be like their version of the green shirt dude thats at every WWE show. Make sort of like a fan row for the most loyal fans


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

It's not sold out yet but will. Probably sold 60-65% of tickets already

Regardless everyone should have expected sellout here, SD 1000 sold out the building and barely anyone knew about that before a week out. It's a once in a lifetime event where wrestling fans will want to say 'I was there'. It's not raw where it visits every major city couple of time a year.




AEWMoxley said:


> It's about 18K for wrestling events.


It's 14,300 with stage. WWE have to report capacity of venues for their merch lawsuit and that's the number they gave three times for the venue and aew setup looks similar to wwe one


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

validreasoning said:


> It's not sold out yet but will. Probably sold 60-65% of tickets already
> 
> Regardless everyone should have expected sellout here, SD 1000 sold out the building and barely anyone knew about that before a week out. It's a once in a lifetime event where wrestling fans will want to say 'I was there'. It's not raw where it visits every major city couple of time a year.
> 
> ...


WWE drew 18K+ for a Summerslam a while back, no?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I think it would be already sold out without the problems of Ticketmaster.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

ticketmaster is an embarrassment, and aew looks the most unprofessional it ever had look in their existence. this is unacceptable for BOTH companies, Ticketmasters' site is an absolute piece of garbage that froze for 45 minutes and gave m this stupid "error" message and aew should be embarrassed that their ticket partners are incompetent to this level. 
they would have sold this out 100% under 30 minutes, but they deserve this shit. if after all the high demand and ppt buys both aew and Ticketmaster couldn't be ready for a high demand then they have anyone but themselves to blame. 
I gave up, I am not gonna spam a fucking ticket site for one hour just to have the "chance" to spend my own money, sorry but I won't even try anymore as long as they will use Ticketmaster. this is an absolute joke and a middle finger to fans sorry


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

patpat said:


> ticketmaster is an embarrassment, and aew looks the most unprofessional it ever had look in their existence. this is unacceptable for BOTH companies, Ticketmasters' site is an absolute piece of garbage that froze for 45 minutes and gave m this stupid "error" message and aew should be embarrassed that their ticket partners are incompetent to this level.
> they would have sold this out 100% under 30 minutes, but they deserve this shit. if after all the high demand and ppt buys both aew and Ticketmaster couldn't be ready for a high demand then they have anyone but themselves to blame.
> I gave up, I am not gonna spam a fucking ticket site for one hour just to have the "chance" to spend my own money, sorry but I won't even try anymore as long as they will use Ticketmaster. this is an absolute joke and a middle finger to fans sorry


How the fuck is this AEW's fault for Ticketmaster the largest ticket seller in the world fucking up because of a overload of fans? Jesus some of you AEW will go to all lengths to bash them


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

AEWMoxley said:


> WWE drew 18K+ for a Summerslam a while back, no?


Not unless they used full venue. Announced attendance on TV regardless who it is is usually worked


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

AverageJoe9 said:


> How the fuck is this AEW's fault for Ticketmaster the largest ticket seller in the world fucking up because of a overload of fans? Jesus some of you AEW will go to all lengths to bash them


I don't care, I am not going to spam a site for one hour just to have the "chance" to spend my money. if Ticketmaster are the biggest in the world they should be Able to handle it, if they don't it makes both companies look unprofessional. 
and of course I am shitting on them, I am a hater to right? that's certainly why I spent 40 minutes on their stupid site getting a dumb "error" message...while cody screams on twitter "keep trying there are still tickets lolilolol" 
this looks unprofessional, sorry


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

For those complaining about all elite wrestling using Ticketmaster well What are the alternatives to Ticketmaster I'm sure that any other alternative would still have an issue with such a high demand that the website would probably crash unless I'm wrong


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Maybe it is time to admit
> 
> A. These fuckers know what they’re doing
> B. These fuckers know what draws
> C. This is bigger than what we think


I'm not going to dispute A+B which are the exact same thing. C's weird. When they're selling out show 27 (6 months into it) we can admit it's a success and "bigger than we thought it would be". Selling out the first show is to be expected. Everyone will want to say they were at the first episode of something that could turn out huge. Everything will be fresh for months afterward. It's when the hype dies down and things are in full swing after 6mo-1yr that we'll have an idea of how they're doing.

fwiw, I'm rooting for AEW's success but the fanboying is just too much.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

patpat said:


> I don't care, I am not going to spam a site for one hour just to have the "chance" to spend my money. if Ticketmaster are the biggest in the world they should be Able to handle it, if they don't it makes both companies look unprofessional.
> and of course I am shitting on them, I am a hater to right? that's certainly why I spent 40 minutes on their stupid site getting a dumb "error" message...while cody screams on twitter "keep trying there are still tickets lolilolol"
> this looks unprofessional, sorry


So you're having a tantrum just because of that ? XD


----------



## southshield (Jul 10, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> For those complaining about all elite wrestling using Ticketmaster well What are the alternatives to Ticketmaster I'm sure that any other alternative would still have an issue with such a high demand that the website would probably crash unless I'm wrong


The arena has the contract with Ticketmaster. AEW has to use them if they want that building.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> For those complaining about all elite wrestling using Ticketmaster well What are the alternatives to Ticketmaster I'm sure that any other alternative would still have an issue with such a high demand that the website would probably crash unless I'm wrong


Using the biggest ticket site in the world to sell your show is totally unprofessional for a major wrestling promotion like AEW.

Only professionals companies use Mail order or Pony Express :lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

While obviously it's not AEW's fault I can't imagine some others won't have similar reactions to PatPat. Pissed off people aren't usually forgiving on who's really in the wrong. Similar to how sometimes people yell at a customer service rep, even though they don't make company policies.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

If i lived on the eastcoast id be flocking to this. I paid my dues and took a plane to vegas DON lol


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

> All Elite Wrestling has sold upwards of 10,000 tickets for their 10/2 TNT debut in Washington, DC AT Capitol One Arena.
> 
> There are still tickets available in the $20 range and some are still listed in the $90 range but other ticket levels are listed as sold out.
> 
> It appears they are well on their way to a sellout, but time will tell.


Source: PWINSIDER


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Exicting times


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Illogical said:


> I'm not going to dispute A+B which are the exact same thing. C's weird. When they're selling out show 27 (6 months into it) we can admit it's a success and "bigger than we thought it would be". Selling out the first show is to be expected. Everyone will want to say they were at the first episode of something that could turn out huge. Everything will be fresh for months afterward. It's when the hype dies down and things are in full swing after 6mo-1yr that we'll have an idea of how they're doing.
> 
> fwiw, I'm rooting for AEW's success but the fanboying is just too much.


Mate... sometimes, like today - when all you had to hear for weeks was peeps nagging about how AEW should do stuff differently, or approach things differently or book other people / or its the honeymoon period, or flippy guys can;t draw or a thousand different things

On a day like today (few and far between) - it is 100% ok to fanboy it up a bit

You can come at me with the realism again tomorrow - but today, i am stoked


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> Exicting times


Indeed!!!! Hell to the Yes!!!! The ironic thing is great for the fans, wrestlers and even the haters. This WAS way overdue!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

PS> just read the Capitol one arena has a standing agreement with Ticketmaster - as do a lot of other venues

They have to use them (supposedly)


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

With the high demand for tickets it would be very smart of them to release there TV schedule and put those tickets on sell relatively soon to capitalize on this.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

> All Elite Wrestling has sold upwards of 10,000 tickets for their 10/2 TNT debut in Washington, DC AT Capitol One Arena.


10,000 tickets already despite the widespread issues. Not bad at all.

I wonder how the demand compared to All Out.

So long as they keep Cody "I hate casuals" Rhodes far away from any important booking decisions, they're going to do great things.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Sorry for you then mate

The Roller-Codester is in charge of the men’s single division

Get the red wagon ready for Mox


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

AEWMoxley said:


> 10,000 tickets already despite the widespread issues. Not bad at all.
> 
> I wonder how the demand compared to All Out.
> 
> So long as they keep Cody "I hate casuals" Rhodes far away from any important booking decisions, they're going to do great things.


What.

Cody's stuff has been the best thing about AEW. I love Kenny to death by his goofy stuff isn't for everyone. Cody is old school to the core.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

V-Trigger said:


> What.
> 
> Cody's stuff has been the best thing about AEW. I love Kenny to death by his goofy stuff isn't for everyone. Cody is old school to the core.


I'm not saying he's all bad. I'm sure he's got a knack for the creative stuff. However, given that he's in charge of the male singles division, I very much question his ability to evaluate talent if he ever thought a guy like Hangman Page was main event worthy.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

tony khan confirmed it's sold out, they are opening up more seats. it sold out in two hours. 
well I won't try anymore but it's still phenomenal for them


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

But.... what abut muh cashuls?

We can have Pewdiepie as the guest host and Billy Eilish as the musical number

With the muppets backstageeeeeee

Ok....imma stop now

Gloating also loses its appeal


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

And there we go


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157369136508481537


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

It's been confirmed by Cody that it's now sold out.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

patpat said:


> tony khan confirmed it's sold out, they are opening up more seats. it sold out in two hours.
> well I won't try anymore but it's still phenomenal for them


If you don't mind me asking how many hours away do you live from there?

Congratulations Cody and Tony and everyone else including the fans so what should be an epic debut


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> But.... what abut muh cashuls?
> 
> We can have Pewdiepie as the guest host and Billy Eilish as the musical number
> 
> ...


[email protected]@


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm surprised to be perfectly honest, selling out a big PPV show on a holiday weekend and a TV show in the middle of the week is a big difference. I get that it's historic, but this is still a massive accomplishment.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sold Out :trips8


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm shocked at how many WWE drones their are on Reddit downplaying this achievement. 

YIKES, I gotta stop going on there.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> I'm surprised to be perfectly honest, selling out a big PPV show on a holiday weekend and a TV show in the middle of the week is a big difference. I get that it's historic, but this is still a massive accomplishment.


That's the thing it's in the middle of the week and they didn't really advertise many matches so these guys are really on another level


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> I'm shocked at how many WWE drones their are on Reddit downplaying this achievement.
> 
> YIKES, I gotta stop going on there.


They're probably goofs using WWE talking points about blood and guts :lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> I'm shocked at how many WWE drones their are on Reddit downplaying this achievement.
> 
> YIKES, I gotta stop going on there.


But....but....but.... it was cheap! That’s why!

Fookin’ mong beans the lot of em’


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> That's the thing it's in the middle of the week and they didn't really advertise many matches so these guys are really on another level


Yeah, I thought 8,000 come showtime would've been VERY good, if you're super into AEW, you're probably traveling to ALL OUT, so I doubt the travelling crowd is as big for this as it is for that show, and for it to still be a sellout on the first day, that's incredible to me. 

If they can consistently draw 4000 on a weekly basis after this, I think that's a home run.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

If i was them i would play it safe for a couple weeks now

Shoot for 3k to 5k smaller venues 

Ensure the continued sellout as they start to travel

Edit: but then again, wtf do i know - they seem to know what they’re doing


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

So what we see so far of the Womens belt it looks very impressive. I just hope its not all silver. All the belts should be gold. I love the shape so far and i hope the strap is black. 


Congrats to another sellout !


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I wonder in comparison what is the most seats TNA ever filled in their history


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> And there we go
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157369136508481537


My God!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

Now what about week 2?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

After 12 years and ran to shit company from top to bottom and wasting a lot of money TNA drew i think biggest crowd 7,200 at lockdown . Still enjoyed them during the time though. That was also after months of tickets on sale


Yeah im really curious what cities they will pick. When will they go to NYC is the question. I bet they will go to Madison just so they can say they did even though its expensive


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> So what we see so far of the Womens belt it looks very impressive. I just hope its not all silver. All the belts should be gold. I love the shape so far and i hope the strap is black.
> 
> 
> Congrats to another sellout !


Yeah not to knock the WWE but oh my gosh I hate that Big W it's just so ugly this company has much better looking belts


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> After 12 years and ran to shit company from top to bottom and wasting a lot of money TNA drew i think biggest crowd 7,200 at lockdown . Still enjoyed them during the time though. That was also after months of tickets on sale
> 
> 
> Yeah im really curious what cities they will pick. When will they go to NYC is the question. I bet they will go to Madison just so they can say they did even though its expensive


Thank you for the background info I certainly do miss the good moments of TNA but all elite wrestling has already exceeded them in many ways


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Looking forward to week 2 and where they go.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> If you don't mind me asking how many hours away do you live from there?
> 
> Congratulations Cody and Tony and everyone else including the fans so what should be an epic debut


I live in fucking France man, that's why I am so pissed when I don't get the tickets, I have a LOT of administrative shit to do, and the hostel and the trip. I made it to all in, and could send my little cousins to fyter fest but I couldn't make it to either all out or the first tv show. but cody said there will be more seats. and I will also see what happens on the secondary market but it's too expensive on the secondary network


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

why is anyone surprised by this? Just about every wrestling fan is now aware of AEW. Its their first show in a major market on the east coast. There are 40 million people on the eastern seaboard. 

AEW is the real deal. They have a solid roster which will only get better, they have great promos, solid production value. All the pieces are there. Quit acting shocked by their early success.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

shandcraig said:


> So what we see so far of the Womens belt it looks very impressive. I just hope its not all silver. All the belts should be gold. I love the shape so far and i hope the strap is black.
> 
> 
> Congrats to another sellout !


Hopefully they can get the women's division to be better, because right now, it is just ungodly terrible.

Honestly, if the division was going to be this bad, I would've rather them not even having a women's division and focusing entirely on the men.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Yeah their womens division is really bad right now. Kong cant carry it on name power alone. Its going to take a few months of a great feud to ignite it. Not sure who to push though as top face.

That tag match has me excited. Cant wait to see who Y2J picks. Im thinking LAX.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The women are so rotten they should have never even had women. 

Anyhow, congrats on the day 1 sell out, and anybody blubbering about scalpers is a killjoy. 

:ambrose


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

They have great woman wrestlers.

For me the one who should be the face of the division is Shida, she's great in the ring, a lot of charisma, good looking and her English is pretty good.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

patpat said:


> I live in fucking France man, that's why I am so pissed when I don't get the tickets, I have a LOT of administrative shit to do, and the hostel and the trip. I made it to all in, and could send my little cousins to fyter fest but I couldn't make it to either all out or the first tv show. but cody said there will be more seats. and I will also see what happens on the secondary market but it's too expensive on the secondary network


FRANCE?!! Mate.... that is a long trip for a show

I’m in Germany currently and I won’t attempt that easily

Good on you!

(explains the mood swings too. ;P)

Joke! Joke!


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> I'm shocked at how many WWE drones their are on Reddit downplaying this achievement.
> 
> YIKES, I gotta stop going on there.


You'll have to excuse WWE fans. They aren't very used to wrestling events selling out these days, especially three within the span of a few of months, so they don't know how to react to such news.


----------



## headstar (May 16, 2012)

Joe Gill said:


> why is anyone surprised by this? Just about every wrestling fan is now aware of AEW. Its their first show in a major market on the east coast. There are 40 million people on the eastern seaboard.
> 
> AEW is the real deal. They have a solid roster which will only get better, they have great promos, solid production value. All the pieces are there. Quit acting shocked by their early success.


Fans within the WWE bubble generally don't know about AEW. The ones that do, typically will troll the shit out of anything AEW related.

AEW has little to no crossover with WWE fans. AEW is creating a new audience from scratch in a time when interest in wrestling is at it's lowest. That's the real shocking part.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

When the TNT audience sees the production values on TV!!!

:banderas



patpat said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't mind me asking how many hours away do you live from there?
> ...


Wow bro, you're already doing better than what I wish I could do. I mean also you were at the All In show!!
:bow


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

rbl85 said:


> They have great woman wrestlers.
> 
> For me the one who should be the face of the division is Shida, she's great in the ring, a lot of charisma, good looking and her English is pretty good.


I don't see that star quality from any of them outside of Britt Baker(who has a ways to go in the ring) and maybe Bea Priestley. And even they are a GIGANTIC drop off from the quality of women WWE has, hopefully I can be proven wrong as we see more of them, but I'm just not sold on them yet.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AEWMoxley said:


> The Inbred Goatman said:
> 
> 
> > I'm shocked at how many WWE drones their are on Reddit downplaying this achievement.
> ...


I've noticed the forums at wrestlezone are very pro WWE and anti AEW lol. I'd rather be here to deal with more common sense



CenaBoy4Life said:


> Yeah their womens division is really bad right now. Kong cant carry it on name power alone. Its going to take a few months of a great feud to ignite it. Not sure who to push though as top face.
> 
> That tag match has me excited. Cant wait to see who Y2J picks. Im thinking LAX.


They have Sadie Gibbs who has yet to debut. Maybe theyll sign Cyborg lmao


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> I've noticed the forums at wrestlezone are very pro WWE and anti AEW lol. I'd rather be here to deal with more common sense


I'm still shocked that anyone beyond the age of 10 is still a WWE. AEW should be able to murder these fools in the ratings, so long as they go heavy on the edgy storylines, and less so on the shitty Liberian type comedy, and they push the right people.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

AEWMoxley said:


> *I'm still shocked that anyone beyond the age of 10 is still a WWE.* AEW should be able to murder these fools in the ratings, so long as they go heavy on the edgy storylines, and less so on the shitty Liberian type comedy, and they push the right people.


Battered housewife syndrome. Anyways, cool to see AEW sell out. I guess the show is just gonna be called "AEW on TNT?"


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

That chap from the Dark Order tweeted

Wednesday night Dynamite

And then deleted it

I got a screenshot though - but we all knew that anyway


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

Another sold out. Great news.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> That chap from the Dark Order tweeted
> 
> Wednesday night Dynamite
> 
> ...


Yeah that was definitely predicted lol


----------



## headstar (May 16, 2012)

AEWMoxley said:


> *I'm still shocked that anyone beyond the age of 10 is still a WWE.* AEW should be able to murder these fools in the ratings, so long as they go heavy on the edgy storylines, and less so on the shitty Liberian type comedy, and they push the right people.


It's often middle aged cucks who like watching men get emasculated by women. That seems to be WWE's target audience these days. The kids left when Cena got phased out years ago.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> I don't see that star quality from any of them outside of Britt Baker(who has a ways to go in the ring) and maybe Bea Priestley. And even they are a GIGANTIC drop off from the quality of women WWE has, hopefully I can be proven wrong as we see more of them, but I'm just not sold on them yet.


Say what? WWE has maybe three decent women, the rest are barely passable. At least half of them flat out suck.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Say what? WWE has maybe three decent women, the rest are barely passable. At least half of them flat out suck.


Charlotte, Becky Lynch, Auska, Ember Moon, Bayley, Kairi Sane and Sasha if she returns are exponentially more talented than everyone in AEW's roster.

Now, WWE handles their talent like shit, that's where AEW has the advantage, but nonetheless, WWE has the stronger Women's division.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A thread about ticket sales for AEW and people have to bring WWE into it. Stop letting WWE live rent free in your head people :lol No need to bring them up, is there?

Anyway, I'm glad for AEW! That bodes well for the future, maybe in the future they could hold tapings of the show outside the USA? *hint hint New Zealand lol*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

WWE has been the biggest promotion of the last 20 years

Their name is gonna come up - only natural

They can have a space rent free in my head - i have an opening right between crippling anxiety and irrational fear of flying

Just don’t expect me to watch their show :-|

Edit: ps> i need you to know I hate your rugby team (all of them) and in the coming world cup we will finally crush them! Whooooooooo


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

CRCC said:


> Another sold out. Great news.


It really makes me wonder what type of rating they will do on tv. From 07-10 TNA would average around 1.1 rating. Yet they would only draw 2,500-4,000 crowds and do 25,000-40,000 ppv buys for there top ppvs.

While AEW is already selling out 10,000-14,000 arenas within minutes or hours. While even selling 5,000 in tickets for B shows like Fight for the Fallen and Fyter Fest. Heck WWE only sold 6,000 for Stomping Ground and 12,800 tickets for Extreme Rules.


Then factor in Double or Nothing already did 100,000 buys and I'll be surprised if All Out doesn't do the same if not better. This is all with no tv and only social media. Not to mention TNT is bigger network then Spike tv was and they will have ton of promotion hyping AEW and first tv show. When you factor all this in I'll be surprised if they don't do 1.7-1.8 type rating.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> WWE has been the biggest promotion of the last 20 years
> 
> Their name is gonna come up - only natural
> 
> ...


I was referring more to comments like "why do people still watch WWE" etc. This topic isn't for that, it's to talk about AEW's ticket sales. I'm just tired of coming into AEW topics and seeing WWE brought up constantly and vice versa. This is the AEW section not the bitch about WWE section :lol



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Edit: ps> i need you to know I hate your rugby team (all of them) and in the coming world cup we will finally crush them! Whooooooooo


Haha crush them all you like, I hate rugby and I can't stand the All Blacks, lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The first show is going to pop a big rating.

Half of it will be peeps only looking for something to bash - but they’ll be watching


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mox Girl said:


> I was referring more to comments like "why do people still watch WWE" etc. This topic isn't for that, it's to talk about AEW's ticket sales. I'm just tired of coming into AEW topics and seeing WWE brought up constantly and vice versa. This is the AEW section not the bitch about WWE section :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Haha crush them all you like, I hate rugby and I can't stand the All Blacks, lol.


Well then.... WWE is like the All Blacks - a near omnipotent dynasty

People are going to go a little nuts when they get beat every blue moon - don’t let it affect you - it’ll all even out as time goes by

But the euphoria is warranted - especially since DoN, we had to hear a lot of shit about how AEW is doing everything wrong.... yet, here we are.

Its fine to bask in it a little bit 

Edit: hating rugby? For shame. Its the game they play in heaven


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

imthegame19 said:


> CRCC said:
> 
> 
> > Another sold out. Great news.
> ...


Very well said


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

AEWMoxley said:


> I'm still shocked that anyone beyond the age of 10 is still a WWE. AEW should be able to murder these fools in the ratings, so long as they go heavy on the edgy storylines, and less so on the shitty Liberian type comedy, and they push the right people.


People are creatures of habit, I'm a 3rd generation wrestling fan my parents watching WWE before I was born, I grew up on it, what they have been doing hasn't been great but it's been my routine since birth.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

so happy for AEW. This is outstanding news.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Of course its sold out. If there first weekly show ever didn't sell out I would be very worried.

Really hope they get a good rating not just for this show, but for weeks on end. Scare the shit outta WWE


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Now all they have to do is to do it consistently.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157366947735937024


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

https://youtu.be/9MEe7f-ePJ0

Incase anyone cares the people at the observer comment on the sell out TV event


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

You would be worried? Its brand new company that has done 3 shows.selling out avenue that big is not expected. It shows how well they have tothis together andhow properly its been ran. People have been wanting thisand tna never delivered.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

AEW reportedly sells out about 9,000+ seats priced at $20 upwards.

So somewhere in between $250,000-350,000 in tickets sales, add in merch and concessions, and AEW is starting to look less like a force and more like a power.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Power better than force? I thought the force was what defeated the empire which means the force is better. Ok I'm being silly.


Very excited for the show. Theyknow they needtocreate some huge storylines to push the yearlong weekly shows


----------



## nsoifer (Sep 15, 2015)

taker1986 said:


> My prediction is that it'll sell out in less than 2 hours.


Not bad.


----------



## nsoifer (Sep 15, 2015)

Does anyone can suggest what should I follow/look for to see upcoming events whenever they announce it?
I live by San Francisco and would like to see dates for whenever they get to Cow Palace Arena.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Aew Twitter account


----------



## nsoifer (Sep 15, 2015)

shandcraig said:


> Aew Twitter account


Thank you.


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

When do they release the next lot of tickets?


----------



## nsoifer (Sep 15, 2015)

Claro De Luna said:


> When do they release the next lot of tickets?


Tickets go on sale next Friday, August 16th at Noon ET / 9am PT for 
@AEWonTNT
Live Broadcasts from Boston (10/9 
@AgganisArena
) and Philadelphia (10/16 
@LiacourasCenter
) 

Tickets will start at just $20 (not including facility fees & service charges) - (link: https://www.allelitewrestling.com/post/boston-philadelphia-tickets-on-sale-next-week) allelitewrestling.com/post/boston-ph…

https://twitter.com/aewrestling


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

So i was completely wrong about the first week not selling out straight away. Hoping they continue the streak tomorrow.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Boston will be about 5,000 and Philly will be about 8,000.....

I really think both of those sell out tomorrow.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I heard they ran the whos on B/R for free to get info on where they should run their first shows. If the info is accurate, and it should be, then Boston and Philly should be pretty quick sellouts, like within a week or less sellouts. Philly is a big wrestling area, and apparently Boston is hot for AEW?


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

Why is anyone impressed with the sell out? They literally paid a research company to find them the best possible location to run their first show. 

Tickets are dirt cheap and the arena is tiny. I can sell out my local high school gym by offering free tickets to a talent show, doesn’t mean it’s impressive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

TAC41 said:


> Why is anyone impressed with the sell out? They literally paid a research company to find them the best possible location to run their first show.
> 
> Tickets are dirt cheap and the arena is tiny. I can sell out my local high school gym by offering free tickets to a talent show, doesn’t mean it’s impressive.
> 
> ...


Why are you mad, kid? AEW proving you wrong already?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh noes! I’m sure signing OC will now tank the sales......RIGHT?!!

:datass


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TAC41 said:


> Why is anyone impressed with the sell out? They literally paid a research company to find them the best possible location to run their first show.
> 
> *Tickets are dirt cheap and the arena is tiny. I can sell out my local high school gym by offering free tickets to a talent show, doesn’t mean it’s impressive. *
> 
> ...


I would like to see you back up that shit talk actually


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

TAC41 said:


> Why is anyone impressed with the sell out? They literally paid a research company to find them the best possible location to run their first show.
> 
> Tickets are dirt cheap and the arena is tiny. I can sell out my local high school gym by offering free tickets to a talent show, doesn’t mean it’s impressive.
> 
> ...


Last show they sold out arena WWE uses and probably wouldn't sell out. Unless it was one of their big shows.


While all company uses data for ticket sales. You don't think WWE does this with ppv buys or network ? It's impressive because it's a new company without tv yet and it's selling tons of tickets. 


After only WWE been able to sell tickets like this to wrestling show last 19 years or so. While it's in a time WWE is struggling to sell consistent tickets to shows.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162378483433168897
TNA ran Liacouras Center in 2011 for their Bound for Glory show headlined by Angle vs Bobby Roode for the title, Hogan vs Sting and Styles vs Daniels they drew 3,585

TNA ran Agganis Arena in 2013 for Slammiversary XI headlined by Sting vs Champ Bully Ray, Angle vs Styles undercard and it drew 3,800 attendance.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bosnian21 said:


> Why are you mad, kid? AEW proving you wrong already?




Lol. Sorry if the truth triggered you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

TAC41 said:


> Why is anyone impressed with the sell out? They literally paid a research company to find them the best possible location to run their first show.
> 
> Tickets are dirt cheap and the arena is tiny. I can sell out my local high school gym by offering free tickets to a talent show, doesn’t mean it’s impressive.
> 
> ...


Except Capital One Arena has a capacity of 20,000. Tell me how that is a tiny arena?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TAC41 said:


> Why is anyone impressed with the sell out? They literally paid a research company to find them the best possible location to run their first show.
> 
> Tickets are dirt cheap and the arena is tiny. *I can sell out my local high school gym by offering free tickets to a talent show, doesn’t mean it’s impressive. *



Why do you talk about WWE ?


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Heavy demand for both shows already. No surprise there.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Virtual waiting room for 16/10 show. Guess they selling out again!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

We all know Show number 1 sold out because of Marko Stunt

So, i guess these two will sell out because of ...... :datass











General consensus online is - people have 2000+ people in front of them in queue

In arena queue, all was sold out from a fan report

Edit: some people are getting ‘sold out’ in both cities within 10 min


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Given the card they're putting in Philly, I'd guess they were more confident with the Boston show selling well/out.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

They better put on something spectacular, I really hope they keep the momentum going.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

TAC41 said:


> Lol. Sorry if the truth triggered you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You look like the only one who’s triggered here, bro.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Given the card they're putting in Philly, I'd guess they were more confident with the Boston show selling well/out.


Philly is actually the better wrestling city. They generally draw bigger crowds.

They'll both sell out, though.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Philadelphia seems to be sold out


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

The sell out streak continues!


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

$90 tickets to the Boston show already going for $700 on the secondary market.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

AEWMoxley said:


> $90 tickets to the Boston show already going for $700 on the secondary market.


It’ll come down closer to the date


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> It’ll come down closer to the date


Not much, especially for seats near the front. Demand is high for those tickets.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

AEW selling like hot cakes....damnnnn


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Aaaaand.... confirmed double sell-out


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162409881673932801


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

...... but...... like......why did AEW sign Orange Cassidy

...... like, do they even know what draws bro?........

‘I’m the average fan, cater to ME’

.......

:datass - they do it again


----------



## headstar (May 16, 2012)

TAC41 said:


> Why is anyone impressed with the sell out? They literally paid a research company to find them the best possible location to run their first show.
> 
> Tickets are dirt cheap and the arena is tiny. I can sell out my local high school gym by offering free tickets to a talent show, doesn’t mean it’s impressive.
> 
> ...


LOL! You're delusional. The Capita One Arena is no high school gym:


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162410480478150662


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

The question I have is what percentage of those ticket sales are fans who are actually going and what percentage were bought up by the legal scalpers(StubHub, Ace, etc.) to go on the secondary market.

I went to a concert in Boston last month that had been "sold out" for a while. The venue wasn't even 2/3 full during the show and people were trying to sell $50 tickets outside the venue for $15.

I don't see that happening with AEW but it'll be interesting to see what the secondary market looks like in a few weeks.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Crazy all these live events are selling out before the All Out PPV hits.



Kowalski's Killer said:


> The question I have is what percentage of those ticket sales are fans who are actually going and what percentage were bought up by the legal scalpers(StubHub, Ace, etc.) to go on the secondary market.
> 
> I went to a concert in Boston last month that had been "sold out" for a while. The venue wasn't even 2/3 full during the show and people were trying to sell $50 tickets outside the venue for $15.
> 
> I don't see that happening with AEW but it'll be interesting to see what the secondary market looks like in a few weeks.


Most of those scalper tickets will end up in the hands of attendees, so does it matter?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

They still got some tickets available in Boston but $900 plus for a ring side seat. uttahere


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

"Of course the shows were going to sell out, but the real question is can they still do it after their 4000th show?"


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ...... but...... like......why did AEW sign Orange Cassidy
> 
> ...... like, do they even know what draws bro?........
> 
> ...


Because he was all over the promotional material. Oh wait he wasn't. 

But quick tell me how stiff and dangerous he is again - that hasn't been played to death here already. Enjoy your wrestling equivalent of Pabst Blue Ribbon.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

EMGESP said:


> Most of those scalper tickets will end up in the hands of attendees, so does it matter?


Only in what the ticket market looks like when we get closer to the show. Are tickets going to be available for near face value the week of the show or are they going to be ten times the ticket price.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

AEWMoxley said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162410480478150662


AEW does it again.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

"Anyone can sell out an arena 5 times".


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

I think it was a mistake not to go to the TD Garden for the Boston show. They would have sold out.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

AEWMoxley said:


> I think it was a mistake not to go to the TD Garden for the Boston show. They would have sold out.


You keep your fanbase hungry so the next time you come to town the show sells out as well.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

V-Trigger said:


> You keep your fanbase hungry so the next time you come to town the show sells out as well.


There's enough demand that they would have been able to sell out the next time, too, provided they put on a good show and keep this momentum going.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Because he was all over the promotional material. Oh wait he wasn't.
> 
> But quick tell me how stiff and dangerous he is again - that hasn't been played to death here already. Enjoy your wrestling equivalent of Pabst Blue Ribbon.


Of course they left him off the promotional material. Otherwise they’d never get anybody else to work the show. 

Because he’s just. Too. Dangerous.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Why do sellers let people buy hundreds of tickets at a time.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

a full house with paid fans is a full house.It dont matter if those fans are paying more than face value or not.Still a full house of people that tried to get tickets one way or another.Not sure what the problem is


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Because he was all over the promotional material. Oh wait he wasn't.
> 
> But quick tell me how stiff and dangerous he is again - that hasn't been played to death here already. Enjoy your wrestling equivalent of Pabst Blue Ribbon.


I am more alluding the the general questioning on here around EVERYTHING these guys do - let’s not pretend people did not have an issue with...oh, i don’t know....


1. Brandi pinning Allie
2. signing marko stunt
3. Signing OC
4. having Spears in a prominent position
5. Having hangman in a prominent position
6. Janela being signed
7. brandi being prominent
8. Cody winning his first match
9. The Bucks winning their matches

And a thousand other BS arguments that basically boils down to ‘whaaaaaa, do it like I want it’ - instead of ‘wait and see how they want it’

So, with all of that - they are still selling out, and the naysayers of various points are eating shit once again

I think it is worth the little gloat - i’m sure i’ll get my comeuppance the first show they don’t sell out

But for now.....


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Because he was all over the promotional material. Oh wait he wasn't.
> 
> But quick tell me how stiff and dangerous he is again - that hasn't been played to death here already. Enjoy your wrestling equivalent of Pabst Blue Ribbon.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

not surprized one bit. 

Philly arena is the right call. Good size. 

Boston they are doing the Boston Univ arena, I would have done the Boston College arena which would be able 1500 more fans.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

AEWMoxley said:


> I think it was a mistake not to go to the TD Garden for the Boston show. They would have sold out.


I'm glad it's at Agganis, more intimate and not a bad seat in that arena


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Next 2 cities and on sale dates to be announced on Monday


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

It wasn't easy but I snagged a pair of decent tickets for the Boston show, hope it's good. I've loved about half of what AEW has offered thus far.


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

Hoping for Dayton Nutter Center!!!


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Very pleased to see their momentum continue.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Not bad for a t-shirt company.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm going to predict first day sell outs from now on until they actually don't do a first day sell out. Especially if they stick around the 5000-8000 seat venues.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

TheAbsentOne said:


> It wasn't easy but I snagged a pair of decent tickets for the Boston show, hope it's good. I've loved about half of what AEW has offered thus far.


Probably be a whole different experience being there live. Hope you have a blast!


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

EMGESP said:


> Crazy all these live events are selling out before the All Out PPV hits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is the dumbest thing I’ve seen. Yes, it matters when AEW white knights are running around screaming about day one sellouts like that somehow proves AEW is legitimate. Doesn’t matter when over half the tickets go to scalpers instead of real people. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TAC41 said:


> This is the dumbest thing I’ve seen. Yes, it matters when AEW white knights are running around screaming about day one sellouts like that somehow proves AEW is legitimate. Doesn’t matter when over half the tickets go to scalpers instead of real people.


Financially this change nothing for AEW.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TAC41 said:


> This is the dumbest thing I’ve seen. Yes, it matters when AEW white knights are running around screaming about day one sellouts like that somehow proves AEW is legitimate. Doesn’t matter when over half the tickets go to scalpers instead of real people.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If. The. Demand. Wasn’t. There. There. Would. Be. No. Scalpers. 

That means, if scalpers did not exist, it would still be sold out


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

So what date next summer will the London - Craven Cottage event be?

I'll go for the August PPV


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Aedubya said:


> So what date next summer will the London - Craven Cottage event be?
> 
> I'll go for the August PPV


I hope they don't just do London. Come to Birmingham!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

AEW does it again. Shocker, I know.

This is a monster that cannot be stopped and also a monster that WWE could have stopped years ago.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Sim8, it'll definitely be London Craven Cottage, the khans own Fulham FC afterall

Free rent!


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> TAC41 said:
> 
> 
> > This is the dumbest thing I’ve seen. Yes, it matters when AEW white knights are running around screaming about day one sellouts like that somehow proves AEW is legitimate. Doesn’t matter when over half the tickets go to scalpers instead of real people.
> ...


honestly some people are so dumb lmao. 

Why would scalpers buy tickets for shows that won’t sell out? :lmao

So it’s only fair to say that if scalpers weren’t around, shows wouldn’t sell out as quickly. But they would still sell out. Talking about how scalpers don’t make AEW legitimate is stupid.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

TAC41 said:


> This is the dumbest thing I’ve seen. Yes, it matters when AEW white knights are running around screaming about day one sellouts like that somehow proves AEW is legitimate. Doesn’t matter when over half the tickets go to scalpers instead of real people.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look at this guy. AEW has him SHOOK!!!!

:mark:


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Aedubya said:


> Sim8, it'll definitely be London Craven Cottage, the khans own Fulham FC afterall
> 
> Free rent!


Of course, but dont just do London. Come to the Midlands too! Hell, i will even be willing to venture into Coventry if they do a show there.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

TAC41 said:


> This is the dumbest thing I’ve seen. Yes, it matters when AEW white knights are running around screaming about day one sellouts like that somehow proves AEW is legitimate. Doesn’t matter when over half the tickets go to scalpers instead of real people.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1. AEW gets the money either way.

2. Its an exaggeration to claim half the tickets went to scalpers. 

3. Majority of those scalper tickets will be bought by "real" people.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

TAC41 said:


> This is the dumbest thing I’ve seen. Yes, it matters when AEW white knights are running around screaming about day one sellouts like that somehow proves AEW is legitimate. Doesn’t matter when over half the tickets go to scalpers instead of real people.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




So when 400k people try to buy tickets for Double or nothing including myself that is dumb ? Guess what dumb ass i bought my ticket off a 3rd party and yes for more money,Its called being in demand. It dont fucking matter who i bought the ticket off.The fact is if those bulk buyers did not exist then it simply would have sold out from the 15k people that got in to buy tickets first and not the 380k other people trying to buy tickets.

Use your fucking brain. A full paid house is a full house. The fact you're even in this section making stupid comments is concerning about society


Or maybe Im dumb because i choose to pay extra money to these scalpers and flew to vegas to see this show


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> So when 400k people try to buy tickets for Double or nothing including myself that is dumb ? Guess what dumb ass i bought my ticket off a 3rd party and yes for more money,Its called being in demand. It dont fucking matter who i bought the ticket off.The fact is if those bulk buyers did not exist then it simply would have sold out from the 15k people that got in to buy tickets first and not the 380k other people trying to buy tickets.
> 
> Use your fucking brain. A full paid house is a full house. The fact you're even in this section making stupid comments is concerning about society
> 
> ...


Do people here really have that difficult of a time identifying someone who is trolling? That guy doesn't actually mean anything he's saying. He's obviously just busting your balls.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

AEWMoxley said:


> Do people here really have that difficult of a time identifying someone who is trolling? That guy doesn't actually mean anything he's saying. He's obviously just busting your balls.


Of course, I rarely do but sometimes giving pure facts at someone can be fun to see what they bring back after. Waste of time i know i know. Its rare i do


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

The goalposts sure do move often when being proven wrong. :mj


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

people are underestimating aew so much.....
can't wait for them to sell out the garden and give the ultimate middle finger. aew going to the garden would be an absolute historical moment, with wwe giving up on them, could they open their arms to AEW? is the garden going to become the new house of aew ? intriguing. 
ps : the announcement for tnt was made at a show in the garden. they will loose money but just like they lost money doing the free shows, symbolically it would be an absolute earthquake. 
I repeat no one , not even us understand the magnitude of what's happening. it's only in 4 years from now people will realize what we are living


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

I hope AEW kills it personally if they do well it's a win win for all fans including the WWE ones.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

probably 8,000 and some tickets for weeks 4 and 5. Pittsburgh I see being a first day sell out. Charleston I am less sure about. It will be full come event time, but first day sell out I am not sure. Not that big of a city.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> So when 400k people try to buy tickets for Double or nothing including myself that is dumb ? Guess what dumb ass i bought my ticket off a 3rd party and yes for more money,Its called being in demand. It dont fucking matter who i bought the ticket off.The fact is if those bulk buyers did not exist then it simply would have sold out from the 15k people that got in to buy tickets first and not the 380k other people trying to buy tickets.
> 
> Use your fucking brain. A full paid house is a full house. The fact you're even in this section making stupid comments is concerning about society
> 
> ...




You should have done less steroids in high school and focused more on schoolwork. That way you wouldn’t be so angry, and might actually have an average level of intelligence. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



LifeInCattleClass said:


> If. The. Demand. Wasn’t. There. There. Would. Be. No. Scalpers.
> 
> That means, if scalpers did not exist, it would still be sold out




It’s odd that you live in a world where you think scalpers don’t make bad calls and take huge losses on tickets that nobody ends up buying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TAC41 said:


> It’s odd that you live in a world where you think scalpers don’t make bad calls and take huge losses on tickets that nobody ends up buying.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Continuously?

if you’re scalping still at show number 5, it means you’re making money

But keep on keeping on being a contrarian edge lord, whatever makes you happy champ


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Continuously?
> 
> if you’re scalping still at show number 5, it means you’re making money
> 
> But keep on keeping on being a contrarian edge lord, whatever makes you happy champ


Scalping can be a good indicator but too much scalping is not good.

I mean economicaly this is not a problem because the tickets were bought.

But when you still have more than 4500 tickets left on the secondary market for the DC show, that's not good.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> Scalping can be a good indicator but too much scalping is not good.
> 
> I mean economicaly this is not a problem because the tickets were bought.
> 
> But when you still have more than 4500 tickets left on the secondary market for the DC show, that's not good.


I’m not saying its good - I’m replying to the chap that says ‘because scalping’ that AEW is not a successful sellout

Which is bonkers


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’m not saying its good - I’m replying to the chap that says ‘because scalping’ that AEW is not a successful sellout
> 
> Which is bonkers


What do you think will look better,

A sold out arena with half the seats empty

Or

A non sold out arena with 95% of non empty seats ?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> What do you think will look better,
> 
> A sold out arena with half the seats empty
> 
> ...


The 2nd one obvs

But the scalpers are not buying if they are not selling - basic economics

So, your first scenario is super unlikely to happen


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Continuously?
> 
> if you’re scalping still at show number 5, it means you’re making money
> 
> But keep on keeping on being a contrarian edge lord, whatever makes you happy champ




Show number 5? They haven’t had a single TV taping yet. Unless you’re actually moronic enough to think PPV ticket sale patterns = weekly TV show ticket sale patterns. Even TNA manages to sell out PPV arenas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Is there a way to kind of counter the scalpers ?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TAC41 said:


> Show number 5? They haven’t had a single TV taping yet. Unless you’re actually moronic enough to think PPV ticket sale patterns = weekly TV show ticket sale patterns. Even TNA manages to sell out PPV arenas.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mmmm... 5 x 10k seater sell-out arenas ..... nope, you’re right 

No pattern there

100% correct you are - they are not close as successful as we have all swindled ourselves into thinking

Go in peace, knowing that you have fully illuminated us, the unwashed masses. Go in peace.... go......just go

Ps> i have placed you on my ignore list as I am simulating you going in peace. So, i will never see your reply. Like, ever. But i’m sure we’re both good with that.



rbl85 said:


> Is there a way to kind of counter the scalpers ?


Only a couple of ways i can think of

Sell the tix at the arena 1 day beforehand, to ensure peeps from the area get first dibs

Make an identification, vip pool - its tickets that can only be purchased by verified buyers and never on-sold. Rugby world cup is like this - but it is also a massive pain

That is really the only 2 ways at the moment, neither of which is foolproof


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

> While All Elite Wrestling has been spending the past several weeks hyping their upcoming weekly TNT show and announcing several matches and appearances for its first five episodes, it appears that there’s a bit of an issue with the ticket sales for AEW’s TNT premiere.
> 
> As per Dave Meltzer, there is a huge amount of tickets still available on the secondary market for AEW’s October 2nd TNT debut.
> 
> ...


Not so good. At $8 wwe should swoop in and buy them all and leave them unfilled.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

There is a lot of people who wanted a tickets but couldn't get one because of those scalpers.

The sad part is that a lot of real fans don't even know that they can still buy some tickets on secondary markets.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I really wanted some DC tickets but couldn't get any. I'm sure there are some decent ones available but I don't want anything to do with scalper scams. Not very experienced with secondary markets and whatnot.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Not so good. At $8 wwe should swoop in and buy them all and leave them unfilled.


Maybe they did. I wouldn’t put anything past Vince.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

There is 1176 tickets on StubHub for the DC show.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Maybe they did. I wouldn’t put anything past Vince.


Of course easy to counter-attack the same way by getting 700 seats at Full Sail.

If these seats are being offered for $8, why wouldn't AEW buy them back and then make them available again? 

I guess the $8 seats are probably the $20 seats though so not going to make big money. But closer to the date and after All Out when AEW could potentially make more announcements for the show there could be increased demand and they could flip these tickets for 20 bucks again.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


> I really wanted some DC tickets but couldn't get any. I'm sure there are some decent ones available but I don't want anything to do with scalper scams. Not very experienced with secondary markets and whatnot.


Stubhub is legit. You'll pay the asking price plus the service fee. Under face value and the scalper is taking a loss - but watch out for that service fee, it's a hit. 

I wouldn't be surprised if Stubhub was in the scalper business with the idea they take a small hit on the face value but make more when including the service charge "vig".


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

DGenerationMC said:


> I really wanted some DC tickets but couldn't get any. I'm sure there are some decent ones available but I don't want anything to do with scalper scams. Not very experienced with secondary markets and whatnot.


Go for it dude.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Stubhub is legit. You'll pay the asking price plus the service fee. Under face value and the scalper is taking a loss - but watch out for that service fee, it's a hit.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Stubhub was in the scalper business with the idea they take a small hit on the face value but make more when including the service charge "vig".


Thanks.

Very inexperienced with tickets not related to movies or driving.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Sorry i said that there is 1176 on StubHub for DC but i did a mistake.

There is 3 691 tickets for this show on StubHub.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Mmmm... 5 x 10k seater sell-out arenas ..... nope, you’re right
> 
> 
> 
> No pattern there



I can’t tell if you’re an AEW shill fanboy or just naturally stupid. They all sold out because of ticket scalpers, you are literally talking in circles now. There’s a report right below your post that says scalpers are having a hard time reselling the TV taping tickets and they are on the market at more than 50% off face value. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TAC41 said:


> I can’t tell if you’re an AEW shill fanboy or just naturally stupid. They all sold out because of ticket scalpers, you are literally talking in circles now. There’s a report right below your post that says scalpers are having a hard time reselling the TV taping tickets and they are on the market at more than 50% off face value.


A lot of people who couldn't get a ticket don't even know that there is a lot of them on StubHub

But even without the scalpers the tickets would have been sold out.


----------



## JoePanther (May 14, 2018)

If I can get tickets for the Pittsburgh show, I'll likely do it on Stubhub... going to be busy tomorrow


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> A lot of people who couldn't get a ticket don't even know that there is a lot of them on StubHub
> 
> But even without the scalpers the tickets would have been sold out.




It’s 2019. If AEW fans can’t figure out that secondary markets like stub hub exist it says a lot about the average intelligence of an AEW fan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I bought my ticket for DON ppv off stubhub. If somethings in demand and people are willing to pay more than so be it. Oh wait didnt we have people in here saying its not a sell out because a company buys a bunch LOL ya ok


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

I think Charleston is going to sellout faster than Pittsburgh.

Local media is making AEW coming there a big deal and they have not had a televised or PPV event from a major company in 19 years and WWE neglects the market. (Plus Charleston is a old WCW) town.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Charleston will definitely be their biggest test. I'm not putting anything past AEW at this point. Like I said earlier in this thread, I am predicting first day sell outs until they don't get one.

How close are Univ of West Virginia and Virginia Tech from Charleston?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

TAC41 said:


> I can’t tell if you’re an AEW shill fanboy or just naturally stupid. They all sold out because of ticket scalpers, you are literally talking in circles now. There’s a report right below your post that says scalpers are having a hard time reselling the TV taping tickets and they are on the market at more than 50% off face value.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They would have sold out without the scalpers. Shows don't sell out that fast if it wasn't going to sell out at some point. If you actually look at Stub Hub only some of the upper deck level nose bleed seats are going for that cheap at the moment. While any actual good seat is going for more then double or triple it's value.


Most of those tickets will be gone by time show airs and scalpers will make plenty of money off those tickets. Even if they lose money on upper deck seats. They will make big profit off the good seats. If those tickets are even close to face value or less come a month from month they will move fast.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

TAC41 said:


> It’s 2019. If AEW fans can’t figure out that secondary markets like stub hub exist it says a lot about the average intelligence of an AEW fan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stop being a troll. Have a conversation without the insults or go away. Anyways it's not that people don't know about stubhub. But when a show you want to go to sells out. A lot of people say forget it and don't check Stubhub. Because most of the time tickets are WAY more expensive. 


I live in Chicago and would love to go to All Out. But cheapest ticket on Stubhub right now is 160 bucks a ticket. After it sold out originally I never considered even looking at Stubhub. Because I knew it would be crazy expensive like that. So I think it has more to do with a lot of fans not looking at Stubhub instead of not knowing about it. That said after event like say All Out. It might cause a lot of people to say hmm let me check Stubhub and see what tickets are going for. If the upper deck ones are still that cheap they will go fast.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Seems like people are having trouble getting tickets again.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

This is gonna be another first day sell out, huh?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Am I right in saying that no wrestling show has ever sold out the venue in West Virginia?

I'm pretty impressed with how many tickets they've sold already and it's been about 30 minutes.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

Seems like the Charleston show is outdoing the Pittsburgh show so far


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

Fingers crossed that they sell out, although we've all got to wonder now when the sellout spree is going to end ahah.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

MJF said:


> Am I right in saying that no wrestling show has ever sold out the venue in West Virginia?
> 
> I'm pretty impressed with how many tickets they've sold already and it's been about 30 minutes.


Souled Out 1999 did 10,833 in this same venue so when you factor in the production and set stuff that is pretty damn close if not a outright sellout.

We'll see if AEW can break that attendance mark


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Looks like WV might actually sell out today going by Twitter and reports. Wow.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Bosnian21 said:


> Seems like people are having trouble getting tickets again.


My journal of buying tickets this afternoon:


August 23rd, 8:00AM ~

It was a brisk morning. I could have worn a jacket, but I sucked it up. I skipped coffee and did some cardio instead. Arriving at work, I logged into Ticketmaster and updated my payment information and had the page open waiting till noon.

August 23rd, 11:45AM ~

I had just finished an early lunch. A turkey wrap didn't quite hit the spot; as mentioned, my morning cardio really kicked off my metabolism. I selected the more info button for tickets and was put into a queue. 

August 23rd, 12:00PM ~

At high noon I was quite excited. I had never waited for tickets in an online interface. I was placed at 191, slowly watching my number creep up to 1. 

August 23rd, 12:00:47 PM ~

I was let in and could see the full map of seats. I began selecting two seats and checking out, but was told 7 times "Another fan already selected these seats". After a quick refresh, those seats would then be excluded. I finally selected two seats not yet taken and was brought to the purchase page.

August 23rd, 12:02:18 PM ~

I was hungry again. The cardio was more than I anticipated. I checked out and choose not to protect my tickets. At $75 a piece + fees, my total charge was $199. I considered this an absolute win.

August 23rd, 12:39 PM ~

Plenty of tickets are still on sale. From floor to nosebleeds. I see people complaining on Facebook they're sold out, blaming scalpers. They are not. Those people are dumb and can't navigate the internet well.


I had no issues buying tickets through Ticketmaster. Only "problem" was someone else would select my seats right before me. This isn't a problem with the website, it's high demand.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Both look like they'll definitely sell out by the end of the weekend. 

Very very impressive so far.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I think there is less scalpers for those shows


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

WV has sold 3/4ths of the arena already in under an hour. PA is about half filled, I believe.

WV may actually sell out fairly soon.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

WINNING said:


> WV has sold 3/4ths of the arena already in under an hour. PA is about half filled, I believe.
> 
> WV may actually sell out fairly soon.


Pittsburgh is way more than half full. If the arena seats about 10K for wrestling, they've sold at least 7-8K. Most of the sections with available tickets don't actually have that many tickets left.

They've already outdone the numbers that RAW draws these days, for both the PIT and WV show.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Apparently the upper deck on the hard cam hasn't opened up yet for tickets.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

MJF said:


> Apparently the upper deck on the hard cam hasn't opened up yet for tickets.


that's a really bad news


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

AEWMoxley said:


> Pittsburgh is way more than half full. If the arena seats about 10K for wrestling, they've sold at least 7-8K. Most of the sections with available tickets don't actually have that many tickets left.
> 
> They've already outdone the numbers that RAW draws these days, for both the PIT and WV show.


RAW numbers are pitiful to be fair, these days, 6,000 is a good house for RAW.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

All Elite Wanking said:


> My journal of buying tickets this afternoon:
> 
> 
> August 23rd, 8:00AM ~
> ...


Fuck that turkey wrap for not giving you the sweet satisfaction you crave!

But reverse fuck ticketmaster for giving you the tickets your soul desires!

Good on you mate! Enjoy the show!


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Guys I don't want to look like pessimistic but those 2 shows are not selling well.

If what MJF said about the hard cam and the upper deck is true then it's actually pretty bad.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> Guys I don't want to look like pessimistic but those 2 shows are not selling well.
> 
> If what MJF said about the hard cam and the upper deck is true then it's actually pretty bad.


I just logged on - what is ‘not selling well’

Like only 1k tix in an hour?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

MJF selling out all these arenas. What a legend, already :banderas


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I just logged on - what is ‘not selling well’
> 
> Like only 1k tix in an hour?


My english is not good enough for me to explain it to you

sorry.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

rbl85 said:


> Guys I don't want to look like pessimistic but those 2 shows are not selling well.
> 
> If what MJF said about the hard cam and the upper deck is true then it's actually pretty bad.


You realize an instant sell out doesn't equate to it being a failure.

While the first day run was always going to end sometime soon, it doesn't mean the shows won't sell out until the weekend at the earliest.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

WINNING said:


> You realize an instant sell out doesn't equate to it being a failure.
> 
> While the first day run was always going to end sometime soon, it doesn't mean the shows won't sell out until the weekend at the earliest.


Look i said "if what MJF said his true" 

I'm not saying it's a failure.

But you know that anti AEW or pro WWE are going to jump on it.

Be ready to see a lot of "the hype is over" XD


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

rbl85 said:


> Look i said "if what MJF said his true"
> 
> I'm not saying it's a failure.
> 
> ...


So what? It was going to happen, regardless if it occured today or next week/month. People already have their preconceived beliefs heading into October.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

WINNING said:


> You realize an instant sell out doesn't equate to it being a failure.
> 
> While the first day run was always going to end sometime soon, it doesn't mean the shows won't sell out until the weekend at the earliest.


People are not even taking into account that Charleston and Pittsburgh are much smaller markets compared to Chicago (#3), DC (#6), Philly (#8) and Boston (#10) and Vegas being the biggest tourist city in the country. 

Pittsburgh #27th Largest Market

Charleston WV #153 MSA


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wouldn't get hung up on it.

No sports event ever has had a first day sell out at that Charleston venue.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Guys I don't want to look like pessimistic but those 2 shows are not selling well.
> 
> If what MJF said about the hard cam and the upper deck is true then it's actually pretty bad.


How so? They sold 70-80% of the seats within an hour for both shows, which are both 2 months out. No pro wrestling promotion on the planet consistently does the numbers AEW has been doing week to week.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> Guys I don't want to look like pessimistic but those 2 shows are not selling well.
> 
> If what MJF said about the hard cam and the upper deck is true then it's actually pretty bad.





rbl85 said:


> Look i said "if what MJF said his true"
> 
> I'm not saying it's a failure.
> 
> ...


Are you these people? Literally no one is worried about AEW selling tickets. Even if they don't sell 30% of their tickets they're still on level with WWE.

You're creating this idea that not selling out in 1 hour is a bad sign. You're giving trolls fodder. Sit down and relax.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

It's great to see tickets selling well again.

When do you guys think AEW will do shows outside America? I think AEW can do an arenas in England


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

It's ok they weren't going to sell out every tv. Heck they didn't sell out Fyter Fest or Fight for the Fallen. If they even sell 5,000 to 6,000 seats it will be success. Remember guys they aren't even on tv yet. This is amazing they are selling this well without tv. Also don't be surprised once they start on tv and more people learn about the product. If these two shows end up selling out closer to show time.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

Look at that, scalpers taking hits on the first couple of TV dates and now the events stop selling out. 

It’s almost like the scalpers had everything to do with the first day sellouts and have now learned their lesson. Gee, I wonder who tried to explain that days ago and got jumped on by AEW white knights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

TAC41 said:


> Look at that, scalpers taking hits on the first couple of TV dates and now the events stop selling out.
> 
> It’s almost like the scalpers had everything to do with the first day sellouts and have now learned their lesson. Gee, I wonder who tried to explain that days ago and got jumped on by AEW white knights.
> 
> ...


WWE losing to AEW in ticket sales. Huge embarrassment.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

TAC41 said:


> Look at that, scalpers taking hits on the first couple of TV dates and now the events stop selling out.
> 
> It’s almost like the scalpers had everything to do with the first day sellouts and have now learned their lesson. Gee, I wonder who tried to explain that days ago and got jumped on by AEW white knights.
> 
> ...


Pipe down troll. These 2 events have already sold more tickets than your average Raw does.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

TAC41 said:


> Look at that, scalpers taking hits on the first couple of TV dates and now the events stop selling out.
> 
> It’s almost like the scalpers had everything to do with the first day sellouts and have now learned their lesson. Gee, I wonder who tried to explain that days ago and got jumped on by AEW white knights.
> 
> ...


Hey troll not to let facts get in the way or anything but ticketmaster literally crashed from demand and tons of people had problems getting tickets

In other words it would of sold anyways there genius


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I do believe scalpers played a big roll in the first sell outs. I also believe that the ticket sales were tiered to show a perception of sell outs, coming in waves. It makes sense scalpers would jump on this opportunity, take a hit, then back off.

@TAC41 isn't saying AEW failed, either. He's pointing out idea that 100% sellouts of your first events is not a 100% guarantee AEW is set for life. Ticket sales slowing down is expected business. Almost all new companies don't make a profit their first year. I expect the same from AEW. It's not a sign of failure. It's a regular sign of business. He's not being a troll about it.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

TAC41 said:


> Look at that, scalpers taking hits on the first couple of TV dates and now the events stop selling out.
> 
> It’s almost like the scalpers had everything to do with the first day sellouts and have now learned their lesson. Gee, I wonder who tried to explain that days ago and got jumped on by AEW white knights.
> 
> ...














All Elite Wanking said:


> I do believe scalpers played a big roll in the first sell outs. I also believe that the ticket sales were tiered to show a perception of sell outs, coming in waves. It makes sense scalpers would jump on this opportunity, take a hit, then back off.


If anything, scalpers played a roll in how fast they sold out. They most likely would have sold out anyway. Proof of that will be in how well ticket sales for the later shows do.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

looks like Charleston did better than Pittsburgh?


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

*What’s up with all the tickets on StubHub for the TV debut/*

Something’s not right here.

I checked for tickets to the DC show and there are tickets starting at $9.18 and TONS of tickets for $10 and $20 all the way up to the ringside $275.

Now this event sold out in minutes or whatever, presumably because it’s a red-hot ticket for wrestling fans who want to flock to the arena for the big event, and now there’s countless secondary market tickets on sale for LESS than or around face value.

How can that be?

The only explanations I can think of are:

1) Legitimate scalpers bought up a ton of tickets and are now selling them on the secondary market — but why would they price them at a point where making a profit is impossible? Why not at least double the face value ... scalping is a business, so these people would presumably want to make money and not lose it or break even.

So that would mean they vastly overestimated interest if, more than a month out, they’ve given up on that idea and are just trying to dump them and take their losses rather than hold out to try to make money — cutting their losses and running, basically.

But how can that be if it’s such a hot ticket that all these shows are selling out so quickly? Why haven’t fans already gobbled up these bargains on the secondary market if they’re so in demand?

Or ...

2) The promotion itself bought them so it could create the illusion of great demand with the instant sellout, hoping to spur on other fans to gobble them up quickly when they announced other dates in fear of being left out. (And creating huge buzz, which they really promoted heavily on social media.)

This is actually not an uncommon practice in the entertainment/concert business — usually the promoter would create the quick sellout by holding back/buying up its own tickets, then set a higher price point on the secondary market and create the demand and cash in by selling those tickets at much higher than face value.

In this case, however, they need a full house (or close to it) for that big TV debut so they would be basically papering the house — offering the tix for less than or around face value and hope fans will snap those up and still show up.

I don’t know which is the case, or if there’s a reasonable argument for another interpretation of this, but something doesn’t add up here.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: What’s up with all the tickets on StubHub for the TV debut/*

I'm pretty sure every post you've ever had in this section of the forum had negativity towards AEW.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: What’s up with all the tickets on StubHub for the TV debut/*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> I'm pretty sure every post you've ever had in this section of the forum had negativity towards AEW.


I’m pretty sure that’s not true.

Do you not think it’s curious that so many tickets are available on the secondary market for cost or less at an event with what has been purported to be in such high demand? Even a little?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: What’s up with all the tickets on StubHub for the TV debut/*



Saintpat said:


> I’m pretty sure that’s not true.
> 
> Do you not think it’s curious that so many tickets are available on the secondary market for cost or less at an event with what has been purported to be in such high demand? Even a little?


Didn't Uncle Dave or someone already report in what is going on? The scalpers bought huge amounts of tickets because they thought that the demand was very high and that they would make a mint on the tickets on the secondary market but have since found out that the demand isn't what the anticipated and now can't move the tickets they bought. I'm not sure if it's more of an indication of the demand being low or Scalpers expecting to get too much for them and people being smart enough to know that the more they wait it out the cheaper they can get the tickets on the secondary market.

It happens a lot.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: What’s up with all the tickets on StubHub for the TV debut/*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> Didn't Uncle Dave or someone already report in what is going on? The scalpers bought huge amounts of tickets because they thought that the demand was very high and that they would make a mint on the tickets on the secondary market but have since found out that the demand isn't what the anticipated and now can't move the tickets they bought. I'm not sure if it's more of an indication of the demand being low or Scalpers expecting to get too much for them and people being smart enough to know that the more they wait it out the cheaper they can get the tickets on the secondary market.
> 
> It happens a lot.


Maybe so. I don’t keep up with everything he says although I sometimes come across posts about his various reports.

Perhaps that is the case. But a month out you’d think they’d still be trying to get at least $15 for the low-end tickets (that’s like lunch money for most people these days) before dropping them to $10 or less. Or that if they didn’t, people would be grabbing them quickly to take advantage.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: What’s up with all the tickets on StubHub for the TV debut/*



Saintpat said:


> Maybe so. I don’t keep up with everything he says although I sometimes come across posts about his various reports.
> 
> Perhaps that is the case. But a month out you’d think they’d still be trying to get at least $15 for the low-end tickets (that’s like lunch money for most people these days) before dropping them to $10 or less. Or that if they didn’t, people would be grabbing them quickly to take advantage.


I don't usually follow the secondary ticket market outside of my locale(Toronto/Southern/Central Ontario) unless I really want tickets to an event. You would think that they would start higher than $10 though. I don't know what to say it doesn't make much sense but in the grand scheme of things this isn't a Springsteen concert(or whoever, Lady Gaga then) where the fanbase is HUGE it's wrestling and an unknown entity at that so it's already tougher sell than other events would be.


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: What’s up with all the tickets on StubHub for the TV debut/*

OP makes a good point. No one is selling ticket for under face value unless there is extremely low is demand and a fear they may not sell at all. Remember these people are also having to pay a fee to Stub Hub so they are taking significant losses.

An event being sold out in '1 hour' is always misleading as there are several reason this can happen. Especially with extremely low price points

AEW fans have to accept a lot of the buzz is hype and lower their expectations accordingly. Rather than picking on members who make legitimate points that may seem negative.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

*Re: What’s up with all the tickets on StubHub for the TV debut/*

scalpers fucked themselves, here is a thing a lot of people fundamentally refuse to buy tickets through the secondary market and a huge portion of people who try to buy tickets on the official sites most times don't even try again on the secondary market because it is labelled as sold out. 
scalpels were retarded overbought it and are eating dust themselves. 
the show is in around two months , there is still all out to come so they just have to wait until the potential hype created by all out allows them to sell their tickets. 
scalpers are retards, few minutes after the show officially sold out the pricing on the secondary market was absolutely nonsensically high, so fuck them.


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: What’s up with all the tickets on StubHub for the TV debut/*



patpat said:


> scalpers are retards, few minutes after the show officially sold out the pricing on the secondary market was absolutely nonsensically high, so fuck them.



That's because its the first ever show and based on all reports and hype. Demand was extremely high.

Some people on here were even claiming there was over 100k ppl in queue for tickets so AEW could have sold way more tickets than they did.

We also had reports saying, this is the biggest demand for wrestling tickets ever seen. And Meltzer as usual was happily pushing these narratives.

The reality is the demand wasn't anywhere near as high as reported and now scalpers are paying the price. Which of course serves them right.

It'll be interesting to see how the weekly shows after do.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: What’s up with all the tickets on StubHub for the TV debut/*

People don't want to admit that the extremely quick sellouts and the massive amount of ticket inquiries are scalper's bots. Just like Evolution they over estimate interest, buy up too many tickets, overprice them, and then take a bath when people don't snap them up.

But if you say it, it makes you an AEW hater.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

*Re: What’s up with all the tickets on StubHub for the TV debut/*

Actually for the DC show i had a screen saying that 9000 people were in front of me, so the interest was there.

The problem is a lot of people don't even know that tickets are available, just look on twitter the number of people who are like "couldn't get a ticket" or "the show is sold out". There really is a lot of people who wanted to buy a ticket who thinks that they missed the chance to see the show.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Saintpat said:


> I’m pretty sure that’s not true.
> 
> Do you not think it’s curious that so many tickets are available on the secondary market for cost or less at an event with what has been purported to be in such high demand? Even a little?


All Out had crazy demand for tickets and scalpers missed out and over bought for this event. Which has backfired on them. Without having tv yet, it's pretty tough to sell out arena this size on a Wednesday night. They basically just have social media audience right now. Big ppvs like Double or Nothing or All Out had alot of fans traveling for. At end of the day the arena will be near full close to show time. With fans getting nice discount on ticket prices. 


Also there's no scenario where AEW bought tickets. The Khans are smart business people and that's bad business. Not to mention if this show sold only 6 or 8 k in tickets it wouldn't look bad for AEW at all. In fact it would have looked good. Selling out was more exciting surprise for them. When you consider arena size on a Wednesday night.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: What’s up with all the tickets on StubHub for the TV debut/*



patpat said:


> scalpers fucked themselves, here is a thing a lot of people *fundamentally refuse to buy tickets through the secondary market and a huge portion of people who try to buy tickets on the official sites most times don't even try again on the secondary market because it is labelled as sold out*.
> scalpels were retarded overbought it and are eating dust themselves.
> the show is in around two months , there is still all out to come so they just have to wait until the potential hype created by all out allows them to sell their tickets.
> scalpers are retards, few minutes after the show officially sold out the pricing on the secondary market was absolutely nonsensically high, so fuck them.


Thats the boat I'm in if I can't get a ticket through Ticket Master or at the box office then I just won't go. Idk how StubHub and all that works but I'd be worried about A. Paying waaaay more than face value or B. Buying a fake ticket like I'm in some cartoon lol


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

*Re: What’s up with all the tickets on StubHub for the TV debut/*



RapShepard said:


> Thats the boat I'm in if I can't get a ticket through ticket Master or at the box office then I just won't go. Idk how StubHub and all that works but I'd be worried about A. Paying waaaay more than face value or B. Buying a fake ticket like I'm in some cartoon lol


AH we are the same, I tried to go to all out and the first show and I couldn't get tickets. I didnt even bother going to the secondary market. for the same reasons as you but also because I just don't want to support those piece of shit scalpers. there were a lot of fans who tried to get those tickets, I was going with my little cousins, and I also know people who were ready to go and couldn't get tickets. fuck scalpers, they are absolutely abusing this thing.


( the fake ticket actually happened to me once, not on stub hub. but there was a Kanye west/jay z ultra hyped concert in Paris, I got a fake ticket and looked like the biggest idiot ever)


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: What’s up with all the tickets on StubHub for the TV debut/*



patpat said:


> AH we are the same, I tried to go to all out and the first show and I couldn't get tickets. I didnt even bother going to the secondary market. for the same reasons as you but also because I just don't want to support those piece of shit scalpers. there were a lot of fans who tried to get those tickets, I was going with my little cousins, and I also know people who were ready to go and couldn't get tickets. fuck scalpers, they are absolutely abusing this thing.
> 
> 
> ( the fake ticket actually happened to me once, not on stub hub. but there was a Kanye west/jay z ultra hyped concert in Paris, I got a fake ticket and looked like the biggest idiot ever)


Yeah I'm right with you on the fuck scalpers/resellers thing. Like it's not illegal or anything, but of the legal hustles you can do it's one of the more annoying ones. 

But man shitty you got fake tickets for the Watch The Throne tour, that would've for sure been a dope show. Hopefully it's something you can look back and laugh at these days though. 



imthegame19 said:


> Not to mention if this show sold only 6 or 8 k in tickets it wouldn't look bad for AEW at all. In fact it would have looked good. Selling out was more exciting surprise for them. When you consider arena size on a Wednesday night.


I think this is something fans on both sides of the fence should acknowledge. AEW is new so unless they end up doing 1k or less it's hard to really call them a failure. They haven't ran enough shows for anybody to really figure out what they should be consistently selling.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

*Re: What’s up with all the tickets on StubHub for the TV debut/*

Scalpers missed getting in on All Out, which set ticket demand records, and so they overbought the TV debut. The demand for the debut was never going to be as strong as All Out's (All Out literally could have filled a stadium with the demand it had), and it doesn't help that the main event for that show is extremely underwhelming. No one cares about some random 6 man tag. The lower than expected demand may reflect TV viewership as well.

They need to do Moxley vs Omega on that show. This match has already proven to be a huge draw, and they've got a month to further build interest in it after All Out. If they want to maximize their viewership for the 1st episode, which they should, since TV is more important than PPV in wrestling these days, this is the route they need to go.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Already over 8500 people in line for the Chicago TV show.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Try to find the logic :

Your number in line : 14700

Number in front of you : 4900


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Try to find the logic :
> 
> Your number in line : 14700
> 
> Number in front of you : 4900


Your number in line is larger than the actual number of people in line because some people are using multiple devices. The second number represents the actual number of unique users in line.

The actual number of unique users in line at one point was over 9500.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

AEWMoxley said:


> Your number in line is larger than the actual number of people in line because some people are using multiple devices. The second number represents the actual number of unique users in line.
> 
> The actual number of unique users in line at one point was over 9500.


Ok thanks


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

It was strange to announce the date a day before the ticket sales.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Apparently it is sold out


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

rbl85 said:


> Apparently it is sold out


Obviously it’s all scalpers. :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Got a decent seat for the November show in Chicago. And 90 bucks for it wasn't bad either.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Nothing yet on it being sold out from the official twitter or any of the EVP's.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Obviously it’s all scalpers. :lmao


There was 300 seats on stubhub but they're all gone


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Nothing yet on it being sold out from the official twitter or any of the EVP's.


Well you can't buy tickets anymore (well since an hour)


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Well you can't buy tickets anymore (well since an hour)


Don't they only put up a certain amount of seats initially? For example alot of the upper deck seats weren't even up for sale in some previous events so maybe they're waiting for initial sales to go through and will the open up more.


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: What’s up with all the tickets on StubHub for the TV debut/*

I went to a concert in May at the Queen Mary and it sold out pretty quick, tix on Stub Hub were way more than what I paid - a wk later they added a 2nd day due to high demand and Stub Hub tix started going back down. 

Got tix for a concert at the Rosebowl tomorrow, me and my friend decided to get an extra ticket to scalp. The show didnt sellout and ppl were selling there tix for -$50-$70 under face value on FB/Stub Hub this wk. 


Moral of the Story: im eating $50 IDK how ticket scalping & demand works, so probaly wont be doing that again


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

MJF said:


> Don't they only put up a certain amount of seats initially? For example alot of the upper deck seats weren't even up for sale in some previous events so maybe they're waiting for initial sales to go through and will the open up more.


I think you're right


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

*Re: What’s up with all the tickets on StubHub for the TV debut/*

Stubhub always sells tix to sold out events though


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: What’s up with all the tickets on StubHub for the TV debut/*

I dont think the OP understands that once people see a event is sold out,Most of those people will move on. More people than you think dont realize about 3rd party ticket places. In fact i thought i was lost when i didnt get a ticket when i was waiting for DON. Someone mentioned stubhub in here and i bought a ticket. 

The volume of people that try to buy tickets to these events is huge but not a volume trying to buy 3rd party tickets.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: What’s up with all the tickets on StubHub for the TV debut/*

I think scalpers outdid themselves here. I'm not really buying that it's AEW posting all of these tickets to StubHub. Because it doesn't let them advertise for it without admitting that they're doing. Like if they didn't sell out they could have all of their wrestlers and their website pushing tickets. They could push tickets at All Out and all over the place. But now it's sold out and they aren't going to market tickets anymore. So if they were secretly selling them on StubHub themselves they're really hurting themselves. 



Cydewonder said:


> I went to a concert in May at the Queen Mary and it sold out pretty quick, tix on Stub Hub were way more than what I paid - a wk later they added a 2nd day due to high demand and Stub Hub tix started going back down.
> 
> Got tix for a concert at the Rosebowl tomorrow, me and my friend decided to get an extra ticket to scalp. The show didnt sellout and ppl were selling there tix for -$50-$70 under face value on FB/Stub Hub this wk.
> 
> ...


Wrestling I can usually figure out the market well enough to scalp. But the wrestling market also is very good for scalping so I don't. I'll admit I sold some Wrestlemania tickets this year for a profit. And I did the same for NXT over Wrestlemania weekend a couple times as well. And I also made money on All In tickets but the tickets I had were originally intended for me to use. 



shandcraig said:


> I dont think the OP understands that once people see a event is sold out,Most of those people will move on. More people than you think dont realize about 3rd party ticket places. In fact i thought i was lost when i didnt get a ticket when i was waiting for DON. Someone mentioned stubhub in here and i bought a ticket.
> 
> The volume of people that try to buy tickets to these events is huge but not a volume trying to buy 3rd party tickets.


I don't really think this is true at all. Like every year for Wrestlemania there's like 10,000 tickets posted on StubHub and every year the stadium gets pretty full. And I use StubHub for a lot of events that aren't sold out.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

*Re: What’s up with all the tickets on StubHub for the TV debut/*



FITZ said:


> I think scalpers outdid themselves here. I'm not really buying that it's AEW posting all of these tickets to StubHub. Because it doesn't let them advertise for it without admitting that they're doing. Like if they didn't sell out they could have all of their wrestlers and their website pushing tickets. They could push tickets at All Out and all over the place. But now it's sold out and they aren't going to market tickets anymore. So if they were secretly selling them on StubHub themselves they're really hurting themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude on twitter i saw a LOT of tweets saying "I couldn't get a ticket for the DC show" and when i told them "hey there still a lot of tickets on stubhub" they were really surprised.


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

Is there anything going on sale today?


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

*Re: What’s up with all the tickets on StubHub for the TV debut/*



rbl85 said:


> Dude on twitter i saw a LOT of tweets saying "I couldn't get a ticket for the DC show" and when i told them "hey there still a lot of tickets on stubhub" they were really surprised.


most people don't know about the wrestling secondary market. just because people use internet doesn't mean they are smart marks who read the observer :lol 
or some just don't want anything to do with this market


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: What’s up with all the tickets on StubHub for the TV debut/*



shandcraig said:


> I dont think the OP understands that once people see a event is sold out,Most of those people will move on. More people than you think dont realize about 3rd party ticket places. In fact i thought i was lost when i didnt get a ticket when i was waiting for DON. Someone mentioned stubhub in here and i bought a ticket.
> 
> The volume of people that try to buy tickets to these events is huge but not a volume trying to buy 3rd party tickets.


If that was true then companies like StubHub and SeatGeek would have all died by now.

You may not ‘know how the secondary ticket market works” but you know how to google “AEW tickets” or whatever and it pops right up.

I went to a football game last weekend that was sold out. I didn’t pay secondary ticket market prices but the $40 face value was averaging $160. And judging by the lack of empty seats, people paid it.

Maybe you can argue that wrestling fans are way less sophisticated than football fans and concert-goers, but I don’t think that’s the case. And with AEW going for face value or less on the secondary market, there would certainly be enough interested fans that they’d find those tix if they wanted to go.


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: What’s up with all the tickets on StubHub for the TV debut/*



Saintpat said:


> If that was true then companies like StubHub and SeatGeek would have all died by now.
> 
> You may not ‘know how the secondary ticket market works” but you know how to google “AEW tickets” or whatever and it pops right up.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't bother trying to explain. He's been making all kind of excuses for whenever anything he perceives as negative about AEW is said. Just look at the PPV thread.

I bought a ticket for two NFL London games in October. They are going for 3-4 times the price now on StubHub and i'd make a good profit if i sold. So people being unaware of secondary market is nonsense. Ironically the secondary market for AEW All Out was decent. 

It's just a convenient excuse for someone that won't accept the demand for the show is much lower than expected.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

All the lower bowl tickets for Full Gear seem to be sold out, and overall tickets have sold well for the PPV.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Raye said:


> All the lower bowl tickets for Full Gear seem to be sold out, and overall tickets have sold well for the PPV.


All the sections were open ?


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

They may sell out Full Gear at some point, but they've killed a lot of the interest in the Moxley vs Omega match by having Omega lose to a worthless non-star at All Out. The demand is clearly not what it was. Cody in the main event hasn't generated much buzz, either. They should have just done Moxley vs Jericho.

This company is fumbling at the goal line.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

AEWMoxley said:


> They may sell out Full Gear at some point, but they've killed a lot of the interest in the Moxley vs Omega match by having Omega lose to a worthless non-star at All Out. The demand is clearly not what it was. Cody in the main event hasn't generated much buzz, either. They should have just done Moxley vs Jericho.
> 
> This company is fumbling at the goal line.


You are entertaining XD

If your champ didn't injured himself because he did 16544 matches before All Out maybe this would be different.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> You are entertaining XD
> 
> If your champ didn't injured himself because he did 16544 matches before All Out maybe this would be different.


I don't disagree. He should have focused on All Out instead of all the other meaningless indy shit.

They still should have done Moxley vs Omega on TV, and then moved on to Moxley vs Jericho.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Already sold more tickets than RAW this past monday.


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

V-Trigger said:


> Already sold more tickets than RAW this past monday.


It would help if you explained what the colours stand for.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

Claro De Luna said:


> It would help if you explained what the colours stand for.


The seat section are seats that are unavailable, and the blue section shows available.

The blue section though is also 3rd party resellers.

i don't doubt that most of the tickets were also bought up by a local restaurant here that buys wrestling tickets for WWE when they come to town also.

They were going to sell well in Baltimore.

It's like an hour drive from Philly 45 minutes from DC, 2 hours from VA, and 3 hours from NY people traveled for RoH TV tapings here, them selling out is not a surprise.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I've now secured tickets to the first ever TNT show in DC and now PPV tickets in Baltimore for Full Gear. Fucking BLESSED. :mark:

Thank you AEW for providing affordable tickets and for coming to the east coast right off the bat (within 2 hours of me to be exact ).


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Anybody who doesn’t think this will remain a hot ticket after tv starts is smoking some good fucking grass

Yeah, it won’t sell out in one hour any more - but it’ll be sellouts or close to for some time still


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Corey said:


> I've now secured tickets to the first ever TNT show in DC and now PPV tickets in Baltimore for Full Gear. Fucking BLESSED. :mark:
> 
> Thank you AEW for providing affordable tickets and for coming to the east coast right off the bat (within 2 hours of me to be exact ).


I expect wall to wall, real time minute coverage on the hour, every hour breh :cudi


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

I got a fucking ticket for full gear, but my god it's far from my fucking place  
i am going to fucking bleed money and die :lol


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

So far, we have Omega/Moxley and Cody/Jericho as your main event/marquee matches for the event.

I wonder what matches get announced soon? I'd have to think Hangman/PAC comes in soon. I doubt we get any more match announcements until the first TNT episode.


----------



## Jao Jao (Aug 12, 2019)

I wish fans would take a stand against the Cody Jarrett/Chris Jericho match and don't buy tickets. This kind of political bullshit in wrestling needs to finally fucking end.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

I'm surprised Full Gear didnt sell out. It's gonna be a hell of a show with Jericho/Cody, Moxley/Omega, Pac/Page. Also this is going to be their first big PPV after debuting on TNT so expect the hype to be much greater. At the very least, the buy rate should go up


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

"Full Gear" is shaping up very nicely. Whatever the main tag team match is going to be, that should be awesome, too. 

I hope AEW eventually comes to Honolulu. We don't have huge arenas, but we do have one that seats 10,000.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Jazminator said:


> "Full Gear" is shaping up very nicely. Whatever the main tag team match is going to be, that should be awesome, too.
> 
> I hope AEW eventually comes to Honolulu. We don't have huge arenas, but we do have one that seats 10,000.


Probably also be the firsr AEW PPV with all 3 AEW titles being defended too!


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Jao Jao said:


> I wish fans would take a stand against the Cody Jarrett/Chris Jericho match and don't buy tickets. This kind of political bullshit in wrestling needs to finally fucking end.


Nothing political about it. Cody is one of their top two most over performers along with Moxley. They are trying establish MJF and they seem to figure the quickest way to getting him over is to attach him to Cody which makes Cody that much stronger.

This isn't Jeff Jarrett. Cody is legit over. Listen to his reactions. And look at the insane quality of his matches thus far. In fact, don't be shocked if 2 months from now, going into Full Gear, Cody is the most over wrestler in North America.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

sim8 said:


> I'm surprised Full Gear didnt sell out. It's gonna be a hell of a show with Jericho/Cody, Moxley/Omega, Pac/Page. Also this is going to be their first big PPV after debuting on TNT so expect the hype to be much greater. At the very least, the buy rate should go up


AEW has been selling out because of the honeymoon period of the alternative. I expected them to maintain it for longer, but they might need to start selling tickets based on content sooner than thought.

The card is shaping up to look really good. They’re delivering the two matches they’ve pulled, one for valid reasons and another for bullshit ones. I expect them to sell out, because I think fans will end up wanting to see the show, and TNT will push them over that line, but it will be interesting to see if they can maintain it. 

Jericho is going to need to break Dustin’s arm.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

Jericho-Cody, Mox-Omega, Women's title and potentially PAC vs Hangman and Bucks-Santana/Ortiz is looking like a great card.

Wonder where Marty plays into this assuming he is coming in? Debut after Mox and Omega and begins feud with one of them?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

patpat said:


> I got a fucking ticket for full gear, but my god it's far from my fucking place
> i am going to fucking bleed money and die :lol


At least you're bleeding and dying for a good cause! :lol

But for real, how long is your drive patpat? Where you comin from


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

congrats to anyone that got a ticket to any show. Its expensive to travel to the east from canada. I managed to make it to vegas for DON though


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Jao Jao said:


> I wish fans would take a stand against the Cody Jarrett/Chris Jericho match and don't buy tickets. This kind of political bullshit in wrestling needs to finally fucking end.


Or, and bear with me here, this could get confusing...

...you can simply not watch it and find another company to support.

Novel concept, I know.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

WINNING said:


> Or, and bear with me here, this could get confusing...
> 
> ...you can simply not watch it and find another company to support.
> 
> Novel concept, I know.


Ohh shit i know about that concept, I gave that a trial back in 2005 with wwe, Been going strong since. LOL and ontop of that i have never spend a day in my life in a wwe forum thread.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

Jao Jao said:


> I wish fans would take a stand against the Cody Jarrett/Chris Jericho match and don't buy tickets. This kind of political bullshit in wrestling needs to finally fucking end.


Politics? Lol Tony has the final say in everything. Matt and Nick didn't even want to get wins over Penta and Fenix, but Tony had the final say as to why they did.

Cody is very well liked by the AEW fans, the reactions speak for themselves. He's easily in the top 3 most over guys right now, with the other 2 being Mox and Luchasaurus. He's had the best build heading into almost every event and he has consistently had very good showings. Statistically, he also has the best record and it makes the most sense for him to face Jericho over anyone else on the roster. Please, name a contender that makes more sense right now.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

I love all this hate towards Cody, when he's been probably the most over guy on the roster and been the best performer so far. Can the haters not get it into their heads that Tony Khan is the one who books the show not Cody or the other members of the Elite.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Raye said:


> Politics? Lol Tony has the final say in everything.


I don’t think he’s as hands-on as you do — he didn’t approve the dog going out with pyro, which he made clear ... and he’s also taken issue with things that happened on earlier shows.

They’ve said repeatedly that they’re booked by committee, not by Tony. You can say he theoretically has final approval (which isn’t what they’ve said, emphasizing the committee) but it’s equally clear he’s not 100 percent aware of every little thing.

Maybe he goes in the locker room before each show and picks the winners, but that’s not how they said it works and I don’t see real evidence to the contrary.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

Saintpat said:


> I don’t think he’s as hands-on as you do — he didn’t approve the dog going out with pyro, which he made clear ... and he’s also taken issue with things that happened on earlier shows.
> 
> They’ve said repeatedly that they’re booked by committee, not by Tony. You can say he theoretically has final approval (which isn’t what they’ve said, emphasizing the committee) but it’s equally clear he’s not 100 percent aware of every little thing.
> 
> Maybe he goes in the locker room before each show and picks the winners, but that’s not how they said it works and I don’t see real evidence to the contrary.


Just because Tony didn't have the final say on entrances doesn't mean he isn't well aware of their booking decisions and having the final say on that. They've explicitly stated many times that Tony has the final say, it's not about whether I think he does or not. To say otherwise is not very intelligent.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Corey said:


> At least you're bleeding and dying for a good cause! :lol
> 
> But for real, how long is your drive patpat? Where you comin from


He is from France (i think)


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Raye said:


> Just because Tony didn't have the final say on entrances doesn't mean he isn't well aware of their booking decisions and having the final say on that. They've explicitly stated many times that Tony has the final say, it's not about whether I think he does or not. To say otherwise is not very intelligent.


It’s not intelligent to suppose that Tony is making all the matches and picking all the winners and that because he CAN make decisions that he’s going to have a heavy hand in all of them.

The boss where I work can make every decision in the department I manage. But he doesn’t. Your boss, presumably, can do the same ... and likely doesn’t.

Quote from Cody: “The braintrust here is still me, Matt and Nick.”

Another from Cody: “The buck stops with Tony but I think there is going to be a lot more debating than there is with Vince.”

I can find dozens of quotes that say they book by committee. I can find zero that says Tony is making all the calls.

And just stick to having a conversation if you will — saying someone who disagrees with you is not intelligent is intellectually dishonest and just a bad look. We can have a civil discussion. Or should be able to.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Saintpat said:


> It’s not intelligent to suppose that Tony is making all the matches and picking all the winners and that because he CAN make decisions that he’s going to have a heavy hand in all of them.
> 
> The boss where I work can make every decision in the department I manage. But he doesn’t. Your boss, presumably, can do the same ... and likely doesn’t.
> 
> ...


At DON The Bucks wanted to loose but Tony said no.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

rbl85 said:


> At DON The Bucks wanted to loose but Tony said no.


Did the Bucks say that in the postmatch interview or did Khan say it at the press conference?

I didn’t know they were discussing such things publicly but I haven’t watched all the videos.

But presuming that’s true, go up and read my post — I just said I don’t think he’s as hands-on as the other poster does and that they book by committee and that I seriously doubt he picks the winners of every match.

And even if he picked the one you mentioned, that doesn’t make what I posted untrue. Nor does it make Cody and the Bucks and everyone else liars for saying they book by committee.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Saintpat said:


> Did the Bucks say that in the postmatch interview or did Khan say it at the press conference?
> 
> I didn’t know they were discussing such things publicly but I haven’t watched all the videos.
> 
> ...


No he's not doing the booking alone.

They (Tony and the EVP's) do kind of a brainstorming and then Tony is the one who say (based on their reunions) ok or no.

For the Bucks loosing against the Lucha Bros, it was Meltzer who said that the Bucks wanted to loose at DON but Tony said no.
Meltzer is pretty close to those guys so i Believe him on this one.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

rbl85 said:


> No he's not doing the booking alone.
> 
> They (Tony and the EVP's) do kind of a brainstorming and then Tony is the one who say (based on their reunions) ok or no.
> 
> ...


I believe someone among them (probably one of the bucks) told him that. But whether that’s really the case or not — or whether the Elite thought it might be good to get that out there to fend off some criticism — is up to what any of us want to believe.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Saintpat said:


> I don’t think he’s as hands-on as you do — he didn’t approve the dog going out with pyro, which he made clear ... and he’s also taken issue with things that happened on earlier shows.
> 
> They’ve said repeatedly that they’re booked by committee, not by Tony. You can say he theoretically has final approval (which isn’t what they’ve said, emphasizing the committee) but it’s equally clear he’s not 100 percent aware of every little thing.
> 
> Maybe he goes in the locker room before each show and picks the winners, but that’s not how they said it works and I don’t see real evidence to the contrary.



Hes aware on who's winning and losing and part of all the planned storylines. Young Bucks mentioned in a interview they wanted to lose at Double or Nothing. But Tony Khan wanted Bucks to win and had final say. Tony is very hands, even sits in gorilla and times the show. So nothing happens on t.v or ppv without him knowing about it. 


Tony trust Cody, Kenny and the Bucks. But he has final say over anything. He didn't throw out over 100 million to let them do whatever they want. They book by committee(which Tony part of) and the guys might decide who's gonna win. But If Tony doesn't like a story line or out come of a match he's nixing it.



Basically it's like wwe in the 90s but instead of people like Russo/Pritchard working with Vince? it's Cody/Bucks working with Tony. It just appears Tony not as much of a control freak as Vince is.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

looper007 said:


> I love all this hate towards Cody, when he's been probably the most over guy on the roster and been the best performer so far. Can the haters not get it into their heads that Tony Khan is the one who books the show not Cody or the other members of the Elite.


Yeah its really stupid and it's not like hes blocking some over young baby from the main event here lol. If they want to do Omega/Moxley and Page/Pac after those matches got cancelled. Who else is Jericho gonna wrestle here? You got Shawn Spears who's a heel, MJF who's a heel and hasn't had singles match yet. 



Then who Dustin Rhodes? Then it would be oh wow AEW putting two 50 year olds in main event. Or Cody showing favoritism by putting his brother in main event. Who else Darby Allin, Kip Sabian or Joey Janela? Please convince me those guys are ready for ppv title match because they arent.



So any idiot who saying Cody shouldn't have the match or shouldn't be in title match. When he's clearly a very over baby face and one of them company main event guys. Well then please tell me who should be getting this match then or these trolls should shut up.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

rbl85 said:


> No he's not doing the booking alone.
> 
> They (Tony and the EVP's) do kind of a brainstorming and then Tony is the one who say (based on their reunions) ok or no.
> 
> ...


Yep and anyone trying to dig at Cody for winning and being in title match. How about Omega? He's lost on two big shows and is a VP like Cody. Considering Cody and Omega are two of the company main event guys. Most likely every other ppv or two one of them is gonna be in main event. That's what's going to happen when you got six main event guys and need to build new stars.


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

Can we get back on track please. How many tickets are left for each of the shows which have not yet sold out?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Claro De Luna said:


> Can we get back on track please. How many tickets are left for each of the shows which have not yet sold out?


The seat maps aren't available to look at for Pittsburgh and Charleston, so those two need the most work and need TV to go well to keep selling tickets.

Full Gear and the TV show in Charlotte probably sold about ~70% each in the first 24 hours. Looking good for both of those.

Considering we're two months away from Full Gear, I imagine that will sell out no problem.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Claro De Luna said:


> Can we get back on track please. How many tickets are left for each of the shows which have not yet sold out?


For Full Gear : 1623 tickets left on Ticketmaster and 514 on StubHub = a total of 2137 tickets left (or empty seats)

For Charlotte : 921 on Ticketmaster and 204 on StubHub = 1121 of empty seats

I don't know how many seats there is in each arena.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

imthegame19 said:


> Yeah its really stupid and it's not like hes blocking some over young baby from the main event here lol. If they want to do Omega/Moxley and Page/Pac after those matches got cancelled. Who else is Jericho gonna wrestle here? You got Shawn Spears who's a heel, MJF who's a heel and hasn't had singles match yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don’t disagree with any of that really, except to point out that their job is to create younger stars who can take these spots. So far they either haven’t succeeded in doing so; or if you believe they have, they haven’t actually put those guys in the big matches yet.

I keep seeing everyone talk about MJF being a big future star, but as you point out he hasn’t had a singles match yet and hasn’t competed on two of four PPVs (I think that’s right).

Maybe the plan is to let the Bucks and Cody and Mox and Omega and Jericho to carry them for the first year or so, but they’d be wise to invest in the future and start making some of the younger talent.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

Saintpat said:


> It’s not intelligent to suppose that Tony is making all the matches and picking all the winners and that because he CAN make decisions that he’s going to have a heavy hand in all of them.
> 
> The boss where I work can make every decision in the department I manage. But he doesn’t. Your boss, presumably, can do the same ... and likely doesn’t.
> 
> ...


Nowhere did I say anywhere that Tony makes *all* of the calls. I said Tony has the final say in booking decisions and Tony has said it himself multiple times. The Bucks have said it too. How can I have an intelligent, civil conversation with somebody who can't even read?


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> I don’t disagree with any of that really, except to point out that their job is to create younger stars who can take these spots. So far they either haven’t succeeded in doing so; or if you believe they have, they haven’t actually put those guys in the big matches yet.
> 
> I keep seeing everyone talk about MJF being a big future star, but as you point out he hasn’t had a singles match yet and hasn’t competed on two of four PPVs (I think that’s right).
> 
> Maybe the plan is to let the Bucks and Cody and Mox and Omega and Jericho to carry them for the first year or so, but they’d be wise to invest in the future and start making some of the younger talent.


totally agree, but with emjf I think its good that he hasn't been in a match yet, don't put him in meaningless bouts. 
however he could possibly have a very strong rivalry vs hangman on tv, ( they hinted it since DON) and in all of the aew tnt advertisement they have been pushing those two as rivals. 
i do think cody will have to be the guy to do the job and make mjf a main eventer. so far hangman despite fighting Jericho didnt reach this level yet because of some similarities between him and the others "chosen ones". people were more scared of a reigns 2.0 than cheering for a young guy in a meaningful spot


----------



## The Principal (Apr 5, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Claro De Luna said:
> 
> 
> > Can we get back on track please. How many tickets are left for each of the shows which have not yet sold out?
> ...


With the stage and ring areas, Charlotte probably has around 7500 seats and Baltimore about 10,000.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Charlotte probably closer to 6-6.5k it looks with stage and Baltimore setup is 11,000 for WWE events which looks similar.

I don't think tickets have really been put on sale for hard camera at either show so that would mean ~5,000 tickets available in Baltimore. StubHub tickets have been sold so wouldn't count them.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Raye said:


> Nowhere did I say anywhere that Tony makes *all* of the calls. I said Tony has the final say in booking decisions and Tony has said it himself multiple times. The Bucks have said it too. How can I have an intelligent, civil conversation with somebody who can't even read?


And nowhere did I contradict that notion — except to say him having the ability to have the final say doesn’t mean he is hands-on and exercises it in every area.

How can you have an intelligent conversation? Apparently you can’t. As for the intelligent part, you literally said “Tony has the final say on EVERYTHING” and “Just because he doesn’t have the final say on entrances ...”

As for civil, it’s easy if you try. Just because someone disagrees with you doesn’t make them an idiot. Read my posts and tell me what I’ve said that isn’t true. Or keep being a complete tool — it seems to come easier to you than having a real discourse.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Saintpat said:


> I don’t disagree with any of that really, except to point out that their job is to create younger stars who can take these spots. So far they either haven’t succeeded in doing so; or if you believe they have, they haven’t actually put those guys in the big matches yet.
> 
> I keep seeing everyone talk about MJF being a big future star, but as you point out he hasn’t had a singles match yet and hasn’t competed on two of four PPVs (I think that’s right).
> 
> Maybe the plan is to let the Bucks and Cody and Mox and Omega and Jericho to carry them for the first year or so, but they’d be wise to invest in the future and start making some of the younger talent.


Does making Adam Page main event talent not count? It's not like he was ROH would champ or anything. Not to mention even though Spears is older they made him out of nothing to something. As for MJF I think they are clearly protecting him. He clearly is nowhere as good in the ring as he is on the mic. So they don't want people to turn on him and ruin him. So they will build him in shorter tv matches and give him right ppv opponent. 


So yes like you mentioned above top guys they have right now are gonna be top guys for next year. Because even if they gave Kip Sabian, Sammy Guvevera, Darby Allin, Joey Janela, Jungle Boy etc big wins last four ppvs. None of those guys are going to he main event guys anytime soon if not ever. 


Page is the top guy they want to make a star and MJF down the line. When his in-ring work likely catches up to his mic skills. Let's not forget the guys only 23. For now those they are pushing best talent they have. There no ego or reason why Cody or at some point Omega will be main event guys in the company. They are clearly two of the companies best talents along with Jericho and Moxley.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

validreasoning said:


> Charlotte probably closer to 6-6.5k it looks with stage and Baltimore setup is 11,000 for WWE events which looks similar.
> 
> I don't think tickets have really been put on sale for hard camera at either show so that would mean ~5,000 tickets available in Baltimore. StubHub tickets have been sold so wouldn't count them.


11.823 seats for Baltimore
9.146 seats for Charlotte


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

rbl85 said:


> For Full Gear : 1623 tickets left on Ticketmaster and 514 on StubHub = a total of 2137 tickets left (or empty seats)
> 
> For Charlotte : 921 on Ticketmaster and 204 on StubHub = 1121 of empty seats
> 
> I don't know how many seats there is in each arena.


You don't wanna count Stubhub tickets. Those are just resale, so subtract those numbers so we're looking at roughly 1600 and 900.

I would then assume over 8400 tickets were sold for Full Gear (out of 10k if they went with that number like they did with DC, possibly more) and probably something like 5500-6000 were sold for Charlotte.

That's fucking GREAT if you ask me. (Y)


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Corey;77729906[B said:


> ]You don't wanna count Stubhub tickets.[/B] Those are just resale, so subtract those numbers so we're looking at roughly 1600 and 900.
> 
> I would then assume over 8400 tickets were sold for Full Gear (out of 10k if they went with that number like they did with DC, possibly more) and probably something like 5500-6000 were sold for Charlotte.
> 
> That's fucking GREAT if you ask me. (Y)


That's why i said "empty seats"


----------

